# Sammelthread "Das sollte man wissen/gesehen haben" - Informations-/Wissens-/Lernvideos, Podcasts, interessante/emotionale Videos, Dokus usw. (aus alle



## INU.ID (12. Juli 2017)

Servus.

Der Titel verrät es ja schon. In diesem Thread sollen Videos, Podcasts o.ä. gepostet werden, die sich im Kern mit Informationen, Lernen und Wissen beschäftigen, die Dinge kritisch hinterfragen, potentielle Lösungen zu Problemen bieten, oder einfach zum Nachdenken anregen (also zb. auch Dokus). Es gibt kein festgelegtes Thema, keine vorgegebene Richtung, nur ein paar Bedingungen: Es darf natürlich nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen werden. Es darf nichts illegales/verbotenes usw. gepostet werden. Und keine Musikvideos! Und da es sich über die Zeit nicht verhindern läßt, dass Videos auch mal vom Netz genommen werden (zb. weil ein YouTube-Konto gelöscht wird), bitte den Namen des Videos in ausgeschriebener Form einfach als Überschrift dazu posten. Ich behalte mir außerdem vor, wie auch immer geartete "grenzwertige Inhalte" ohne Rücksprache, und ggf. kommentarlos, zu entfernen.

Bzgl. Diskussionen: Dies hier soll ein Sammelthread für Videos und/oder Podcasts usw. werden. Für entsprechende Diskussionen bitte ich daher darum, ggf. eigene Threads aufzumachen. Ich mache mal mit ein paar Videos den Anfang, mal schauen wohin die Reise geht. ^^


*Nachtrag 11.05.2019:*

Bei manchen Videos kann mittlerweile zb. ein Hinweis kommen, dass das Video in Deutschland nicht angespielt werden kann. Für den Firefox empfehle ich an der Stelle das Addon "Touch-VPN", mit dem man nach der Installation, durch einen Klick auf das neue Symbol rechts oben im Browser, das Land (und damit die IP) wechseln kann (zb USA, Frankreich, Russland). Diese Änderung betrifft nur den Firefox, nicht die anderen Programme (zb. Steam, JDownloader usw.). Zum deaktivieren der Funktion einfach noch einmal auf das VPN-Symbol, und dann auf "Disconnect" klicken.

Opera hat eine VPN-Funktion schon standardmäßig implementiert. Hier könnt ihr schauen wie sie aktiviert wird.



*Impulsvortrag über die Folgen der Digitalisierung (Prof. Dr. Sascha Friesike)
*(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOOCQ9uCetY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Robots Will Steal Your Job, but That's OK | Federico Pistono | TEDxVienna*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYIfeZcXA9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ein blinder Mann und sein armloser Freund pflanzen einen Wald*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx6hBgNNacE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Das Mädchen welches für 6 Min. die Welt zum Schweigen brachte - Severn Suzuki *
(Quelle YouTube, das Originalvideo heißt "The girl who silenced the world for 5 minutes")




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sj00vO48MTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*"Der Verrat des Bildungssystems an unseren Kindern" - David Precht*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE-zHN04tD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2017)

Coole Idee: 

How (And Why) Trump Tweets
How (And Why) Donald Trump Tweets - YouTube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geEVwslL-YY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann man auch einfach einen Channel "da lassen"? 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreatWar/videos


*INU-Edit: Selbstverständlich darf man auch einen Kanal verlinken.*


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2017)

TTIP 

Food INC - Was essen wir wirklich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_crJuCI8xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*INU-Edit: Alternative Quelle: Food INC Was essen wir wirklich on Vimeo*


----------



## INU.ID (13. Juli 2017)

* Humans Need Not Apply*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Pq-S557XQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

Basic income and other ways to fix capitalism | Federico Pistono | TEDxHaarlem*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2aBKnr3Ep4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Harald Lesch | Die Welt in 100 Jahren*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HHFLsBdklh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Das Leben ist einfach. Warum machen wir es uns so schwer? – Jon Jandai beim TEDxDoiSuthep *
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21j_OCNLuYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Die Story im Ersten: Autoland abgebrannt*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QayUX1bJpeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (13. Juli 2017)

*Die Wahrheit in 45 Minuten - Robert Franz*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HcIvUGcwSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2017)

*The future we're building -- and boring | Elon Musk*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIwLWfaAg-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Elektroautos- Top oder Flop*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Je37RXTXgo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Juli 2017)

The Fallen of World War II (Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwKPFT-RioU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gift auf dem Teller? Von gefühlten und realen Ernährungsrisiken (Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_LR2mc7QD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hightech-Ängste und Idyllvorstellungen (Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhX07lVoNfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Martin Moder: Giftige Gene? Wie sinnvoll ist die Grüne Gentechnik? (Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zt0jxs-6moU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juli 2017)

*Don't fear intelligent machines. Work with them | Garry Kasparov*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NP8xt8o4_5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*How AI can bring on a second Industrial Revolution | Kevin Kelly*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IjbTiRbeNpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*What happens when our computers get smarter than we are? | Nick Bostrom*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnT1xgZgkpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*The wonderful and terrifying implications of computers that can learn | Jeremy Howard *
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4kyRyKyOpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ken Robinson sagt: Schule erstickt die Kreativität.*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iG9CE55wbtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juli 2017)

*Dürfen selbstfahrende Autos töten? | Harald Lesch*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUnL7crKqk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Die Menschheit schafft sich ab - das neue Buch von Harald Lesch*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZUNY7sYaf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*  Fragerunde mit Harald Lesch 07.12.16 MOS München*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6gHNEoG_Yhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Meet Spot, the robot dog that can run, hop and open doors | Marc Raibert
*(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AO4In7d6X-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*How computers learn to recognize objects instantly | Joseph Redmon*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cgxsv1riJhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. September 2017)

*What moral decisions should driverless cars make? | Iyad Rahwan*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tb-WdVA4_bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. September 2017)

*Strip the Cosmos - Extreme Schwarze Löcher [Doku Universum 2017]*

*INU-Edit: Zum 3ten mal Alternative Quelle eingefügt. Evtl. war das Ursprungsvideo ein anderes, da es mehrere Treffer mit diesem Titel gibt.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AR8cIAJTh2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -TINTIN- (10. September 2017)

Bits und so
AndCast
c't uplink | c't Magazin

Meine drei Lieblings-Podcasts 

Edit: Und natürlich noch das heute-show - Nachrichtensatire mit Oliver Welke  - ZDFmediathek und das ZDFinfo - ZDFmediathek


----------



## INU.ID (11. September 2017)

* The incredible inventions of intuitive AI | Maurice Conti*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLO8iM4CzuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*What a driverless world could look like | Wanis Kabbaj*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OlLFK8oSNEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*New bionics let us run, climb and dance | Hugh Herr*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDsNZJTWw0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Can a robot pass a university entrance exam? | Noriko Arai*
(Quelle Youtube]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXcFEhl7ynM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (15. September 2017)

*Universum Doku 2017HD  Unser Sonnensystem*
*
INU-Edit: Alternative Quelle da Ursprungsvideo gelöscht. Und 2 Videos, weil beide den gleichen Titel haben, und ich nicht weiß welches das originale Video war.*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKVo2lYjPfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GVXffvoPyo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Oktober 2017)

*Charlie Chaplin Schlussrede (Deutsch)*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhQQcLHTc5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Original (Englisch)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8HdOHrc3OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (10. Oktober 2017)

*LOST PLACES - Unter Hochspannung | N24 - DOKU*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwd2esnMhow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (4. November 2017)

*Industrie 4.0 digitale Revolution eindrucksvoll erklärt - Gunter Dueck 2016*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Kv45BUNGyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Prof. Dr. Gunter Dueck GENIALER VORTRAG zum Thema ARBEIT 4.0*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1ElbYCqshk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
 „Die Feinde der Innovation" - Prof. Dr. Gunter Dueck*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQhh5ISb2Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Gunter Dueck: Rede bei der CAE Daimler Konference im Juli 2015*
(Quelle Youtube)
YouTube


* Why jobs of the future won't feel like work | David Lee*
(Quelle Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B905LapVP7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. November 2017)

*Der große Anfang - Der Funke | ZDF | HD | Doku* 

*Der große Anfang - Die Explosion | ZDF | HD | Doku* 

*Der große Anfang - Das Feuer | ZDF | HD | Doku*



*INU-Edit: Da auf YouTube gelöscht, hier die alternative Quelle direkt auf ZDF (und dort auch als Download verfügbar):*

Der grosse Anfang, Der Funke. 500 Jahre Reformation Harald Lesch - ZDFmediathek

Der grosse Anfang, Die Explosion. 500 Reformation mit Harald Lesch - ZDFmediathek

Der grosse Anfang - Das Feuer - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2017)

Heiner Flassbeck: Warum die Rettung Europas nicht gelingen kann




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvUfaN9z1_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. November 2017)

> *DIE 4. REVOLUTION – ENERGY AUTONOMY *– jetzt frei im Internet – Start: 22.04.2013
> 
> Spenden möglich! 50 Prozent Ihrer Spende für die Schüler-Initiative Plant-for-the-Planet
> 
> ...



Quelle: DIE 4. REVOLUTION - EnergyAutonomy - Community-Webseite | Jetzt auf DVD

Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U8MwYX5cgtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Film ist *in SD-Auflösung kostenlos* (in HD für 4,99€), man bekommt aber die Möglichkeit etwas zu spenden.

Hier gehts direkt zum Film auf Fairload: 4. Revolution | Fairload

Da einfach auf den Button "Kostenlos ansehen" klicken.



> Über den Film:
> 
> Der Dokumentarfilm *DIE 4. REVOLUTION – ENERGY AUTONOMY*  von Carl-A. Fechner steht für eine mitreißende Vision: Eine  Welt-Gemeinschaft, deren Energieversorgung zu 100 Prozent aus  erneuerbaren Quellen gespeist ist – für jeden erreichbar, bezahlbar und  sauber. Eine globale Umstrukturierung, die Machtverhältnisse neu ordnet  und Kapital gerechter verteilt, könnte jetzt beginnen. Wir müssen es nur  tun!
> 
> ...


----------



## INU.ID (3. Dezember 2017)

* Elektro-Autos gegen Arbeitsplätze - wer verliert? - BR Fernsehen*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXViSIzEt8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*INU-Edit: Aktuell nicht mehr verfügbar, da der Film (45 Minuten btw.) selbst in der BR-Mediathek entfernt wurde (die Webseite ist aber noch online). :/*


----------



## clown44 (10. Dezember 2017)

*Die Erde - Ein Planet entsteht 1*
( Quelle: Youtube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tq8GbsO12CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Erde - Ein Planet entsteht 2*
( Quelle: Youtube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiiIZjqrcks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2017)

*How we're using drones to deliver blood and save lives | Keller Rinaudo*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73rUjrow5pI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





* Demonetizing Everything: A Post Capitalism World | Peter Diamandis | Exponential Finance*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3cXPWyP0BBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*  WGS17 Session: A Conversation with Elon Musk*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rCoFKUJ_8Yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2017)

*Am Borsigplatz geboren - Franz Jacobi und die Wiege des BVB (Dokumentation, BVB dokumentation) *HD*
*(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6s0r_w4jms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (28. Dezember 2017)

*Wenn die Erde aufhört sich zu drehen
*( Quelle: YouTube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pt3gF3EbrDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Februar 2018)

*Das Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFq2aAcf-8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2018)

*Diesel Fahrverbot beschlossen! Diesel jetzt verkaufen? Ist mein Diesel betroffen?
*Quelle:Youtube.de




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IQOrTQnQFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nexus71 (2. März 2018)

"Crypto-Currencies"

The Bitcoin Crypto "Currency" Delusion: (Q: YT "calcified lies")





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu4qX_pvGI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitcoin is LESS secure than conventional MONEY (Q: YT "the health ranger")

Video: Bitcoin is LESS secure than conventional MONEY on Vimeo


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. März 2018)

Bevor wir zu den Abgründen der Menschlichen Dummheit kommen, erstmal was IT-spezifisches:

Das Microsoft-Dilemma (ARD Reportage):

Das Microsoft-Dilemma | Reportage & Dokumentation Video | ARD Mediathek

Kommen wir zum Abgrund:
Es gibt Menschen, die an eine flache Erde glauben (auch in diesem Forum). Darum einmal eine kleine Auswahl an Videos, die die Kugelerde beweisen und die flache Erde widerlegen. Diese sind auch sehr lehrreich, wenn man an die Kugelerde glaubt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyal9T_fQ-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cq_3RE9Etro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9P3vnSLdAwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hfh2cLK4guA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Zp3RPwK1Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. März 2018)

@DasBorgkollektiv  danke, dass du mich auf die neuen Videos von Flo Plus aufmerksam gemacht hast.

Ich kann den Kanal von Scott Manley nur wärmstens empfehlen wenn man auf Space Science steht.
Umso mehr, wenn man gleichzeitig Spiele wie Kerbal Space Programm spielt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cb_U_CbQ5sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. März 2018)

Noch mehr zur menschlichen Dummheit: 

* Über unseren Wahnsinn - Alexander Gerst*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1Cep79R9wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (24. März 2018)

*Löst Geld alle Probleme im Journalismus? – Paywall Pro und Cons – PietCast*



> Viele denken immer, dass Paywalls etwas Schlimmes sind. Aber sind sie das wirklich? Hat es auch Vorteile eine Paywall zu haben? Oder ist es nur sc*eiße? Welche Nachteile haben Paywalls, außer natürlich, dass Geld bezahlt werden muss?


Quelle: PietCast

Direkt-Link zum Podcast: Download


----------



## clown44 (27. März 2018)

*SR-71 Black Bird  - Schnellstes Flugzeug der Welt (N24 Doku)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lf1WOTeZmlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2018)

*Lösch Dich: Suzie Grime
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4nVkL6oGAbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein unterhaltsames Videoformat von Imp und Dorian, das gleichzeitig kopfschütteln darüber auslöst wer von FUNK eigentlich so Geld für seine Tätigkeit und Äußerungen bekommt.

funk (Medienangebot) – Wikipedia


----------



## INU.ID (30. Juni 2018)

*SpiegelMining – Reverse Engineering von Spiegel-Online (33c3)*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-YpwsdRKt8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Abzocker sagen "Bitten rufen Sie uns an" - Da sagen wir nicht nein.*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNskW4RVbQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*34C3 - Social Bots, Fake News und Filterblasen*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jNWl5d_DOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*34C3 - Security Nightmares 0x12*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3stPAi455fM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juli 2018)

Area52TV - Wie entsteht ein Fahrzeugpflege-Produkt? | Technik
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIHLacgpt3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2018)

Vortrag des  Hirnforschers _Manfred Spitzer_ zur Gehirnentwicklung und Nutzung von digitalen Medien. Insbesondere die Studien zum parallelen Nutzen von Laptop usw. im Unterricht oder den Vorlesungen sind sehr interessant. Dort gibt es nur Nachteile für die Schüler. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThYy4Z_nhwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			
				https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSDY8B6layk schrieb:
			
		

> Überlastung mit Informationen, Dauerstress, Multitasking? Dies sind nur drei Stichworte, die heute unseren ganz normalen Alltag beschreiben. Sind wir dem überhaupt gewachsen? Was kann unser Gehirn leisten und was kann es nicht leisten? Ausgehend von neuenErkenntnissen aus der Grundlagenforschung zu menschlicher Kommunikation, zu Stress und zur Informationsverarbeitung im Gehirn wird den praktischen Konsequenzen aus diesen Einsichten für die Alltagspraxis nachgegangen -- mit zum Teil sehr überraschenden Ergebnissen: Menschen sind einerseits weitausbesser als ihr Ruf, können andererseits jedoch in mancherlei Hinsicht deutlich weniger als ökonomische Entscheidungsträger annehmen.



In dem Video sind viele Teile identisch, aber er geht hier noch mal intensiver auf das "Multitasking" ein (ab min 34:15). Leider sind die Presentationsfolien zu den Gehirnen usw. nicht sichtbar, die kommen aber im ersten Video vor. Auch der Zusammenhang von Umgebung und sozialen Normen/Werten wird dargestellt (min 29:15). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSDY8B6layk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2018)

*Abzocke in Deutschland - Kartelle auf Kosten der Kunden*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h_Hl0_4oZxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Die Menschheit schafft sich ab | Harald Lesch | SWR Tele-Akademie*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMRnowgpGig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (11. Juli 2018)

Wollte mich mal hier bei Inu bedanken, echt ein Klasse Thread. Weiß gar nicht wie ich all die Videos verschlingen soll


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2018)

Hartz IV: Wie die Bundesregierung die Regelsatze niedrig rechnet | Monitor Video | ARD Mediathek

 Sogar verfügbar bis 30.12.2099. Der Link sollte also ein paar Jährchen halten.


*INU-Edit: Hier auch auf YouTube:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ml_cVzQccEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sogar verfügbar bis 30.12.2099. Der Link sollte also ein paar Jährchen halten.



Es ist vor kurzen erst die Begrenzung der Mediatheken auf 7 Tage aufgehoben wurden.  Ist also jetzt eher eine Frage des Speicherplatzes auf den Serven von ARD und ZDF. 
Depublizierung: 7-Tage-Löschfrist fur ARD und ZDF im Internet fällt weg - Golem.de


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2018)

Sendung von ARTE, in der wissenwerte Themen aus der Tierwelt, Wissenschaft, Psychologie, Soziologie, usw. in 3 Minuten sehr witzig als Zeichentricksendung erklärt werden.

Prädikat informativ, zum schmunzeln und vor allem sehenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJK3VwaY_F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kurz um, sollte man gesehen haben.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hätte hier auch noch einen Teil: Wer nicht fragt, stirbt dumm! | ARTE



*INU-Edit: Hier noch die Playlist von YouTube:* YouTube


----------



## INU.ID (14. Juli 2018)

*Der Plastik-Fluch: Wie wir unseren Planeten vermüllen*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvMWhXtSSu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ZDF: planet e.: Der Plastik-Fluch - ZDFmediathek



*Der vertuschte Skandal - Ein Pharmakonzern und sein Hormonpräparat*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZa1Ycl8hhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Bayer und Monsanto: die Saat der Gier*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hy57j_-7h-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Kurz vor dem Aufgeben: Burn-Out bei Deutschen Bauern*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=77BBOfdp870

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*David gegen Goliath - ein Jung-Bauer trotzt den Milch-Multis Doku*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrbYisnq1GU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (19. Juli 2018)

* Michio Kaku: US has the worst educational system known to science*
(Quelle YouTUbe)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fphPeRvhjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





* Aufwachen mit Daniele Ganser in 14 Minuten*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpuemTD-XI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





* Schulsystem, Konsum Und Gesellschaft (Arjuna Anime)*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdjmSesXf9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Putin über Trump, Demokratie in USA, Sanktionen und Migranten in Europa*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R75OMfRNxgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juli 2018)

*AMG GT vs. Porsche 911: Ist der Mittelmotor das beste Konzept? Bloch erklärt #40 | auto motor & sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGJnHSkEY0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Auto 2000 - Konzeptfahrzeuge (1981)*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNJNLWmFoOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Juli 2018)

* Harald Lesch - Warum tun wir nicht, was wir tun sollen*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTbhCndKbTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2018)

* Realer Irrsinn: Kosten senken durch Stromverschwendung | quer vom BR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLrCNwDsVrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Realer Irrsinn: Storchennest ohne Baugenehmigung | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNH12vIhsfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taonris (4. August 2018)

* Kontraste: Die Clans - Arabische Großfamilien in Deutschland*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRtse8QhbAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. August 2018)

*Die Erde ist flach! Wirklich? | Harald Lesch*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyal9T_fQ-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2018)

*Waschmaschine richtig benutzen, Fachmann erklärt! *
(Quelle Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRONXxpsmG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Realer Irrsinn: Heiße Sitzbänke in Paderborn | extra 3 | NDR *
Quelle Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgLMg5WMf3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2018)

*Ungleichland (1/3) - Reichtum* - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Y2WxM2Srlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ungleichland (2/3) - Chancen* - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HdP_Dop1IXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Ungleichland (3/3) - Macht* - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qI2QpsWQgEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2018)

Ungleichland (1/3) - Reichtum - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR

Ungleichland (2/3) - Chancen - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR

Ungleichland (3/3) - Macht - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR


----------



## INU.ID (21. August 2018)

* Industrie 4.0 - Machen uns Roboter arbeitslos? | WDR Doku*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb56OVMKfrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* The Battery Revolution. End of Gasoline?*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lATQEbd2Yh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* The Rogue Tesla Mechanic Resurrecting Salvaged Cars*
(Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuAMczraBIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (23. August 2018)

Hab hier auch noch einen: Re: Ackern fuer die Zukunft | ARTE

Extra 3 vom 15.08.2018 | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - extra 3

Aktuelles:
Frontal 21 vom 21. August 2018 - ZDFmediathek
extra 3 vom 23.08.2018 | Das Erste - extra 3 - Sendungen


----------



## PCGHGS (24. August 2018)

*RB Leipzig: "Die Schande der Liga" *
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hv42wnF_IF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2018)

Besorgniserregend, wie mangelnde Bildung den Sanktionsdruck steigert, obwohl schlechter gebildete Menschen nicht weniger motiviert sind zu arbeiten:
*Die alltägliche Hartz-IV-Willkür | Report Mainz*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1s3WdFIExXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (25. August 2018)

*Ofen aus* 
ZDF Reportage von 1995
Ein Rückblick über die letzten Monate vor der Schließung des Krupp-Werk Rheinhausen im Jahr 1993.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDeQ19E7z4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Der Fall Rheinhausen und die Folgen*
ZDF 1987




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIktXoS1AQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Heute wir - Morgen ihr*
West3 (Vorläufer des WDR) 1988 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5UEJ7KSCutc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2018)

Eine Stelle zum nachdenken, aus dem Film "Der Zug des Lebens":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqyvYbISHwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

*Das verrohte Land - Wenn das Mitgefühl schwindet *- Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2018)

Mal wieder ein paar sehr sehenswerte Videos:
*
1. Beruf "Bulle" - Der Alltag französischer Polizisten (arte):
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzyIXg4w_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*2. Kriegsverbrecher Henry Kissinger (arte):*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jr3jU7-HvIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
3. Die rechte Wende (3sat):
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMd6JrdxmQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*4. Die Macht der Emirate (arte):*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmE_F1coac8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2018)

*Die 9 Todsünden beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf - Bloch erklärt #43 |auto motor und sport*
(Quelle Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rl-QhRCTCH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2018)

Vor 20 Jahren: Osteuropas Umweltsuenden -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xcDdOnOxgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




MitGift - Von schmutzigen Flüssen und blühenden Landschaften 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-2VCK3F8DM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die lange Kontraste-Nacht - 1988: Bitteres aus Bitterfeld  | rbb


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2018)

*Mobbing, Sabotage, Kündigung – Betriebsräte im Visier der Arbeitgeber* (ARD)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sawzQ-mYN6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Die Rausschmeisser - Feuern um jeden Preis*  | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljA0X85eGso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2018)

Aus dem Kanal von Terra X Natur und Geschichte *"Hatte Karl Marx doch recht?"*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6at-PpIv3fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. September 2018)

*Earthship Underground House Tour- Sustainable and Net Zero Living
(Quelle YouTube)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=5voBFW1fQPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Earthships: self-sustaining homes for a post-apocalyptic land?
(YouTube)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=efI77fzBgvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Earthship Solution Full Version AMVgrow-Reloaded*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEzbOMvrlIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Der lange Abschied von der Kohle | WDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Babf0N36rYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Rückbau des Atomkraftwerkes Unterweser | Wie geht das? | Reportage | NDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UpUjNayFJvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taonris (18. September 2018)

*Talk im Hangar-7: Machtlos gegen islamische Einflüsse?*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckdd2TRIOA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2018)

*Stromfresser Internet -Die Schattenseiten der Digitalisierung*
(Quelle YouTube/ZDF)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_AV5oCLtbQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stromfresser Internet - ZDFmediathek


----------



## PCGHGS (26. September 2018)

*Durch "Bares für Rares" bekannt | Auktionator Wolfgang Pauritsch | SWR1 Leute
*(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBZMb1w-cyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (26. September 2018)

Die Anstalt vom 25. September 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2018)

Volksfront gegen Europa: Was hat die EU je für uns getan?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5h5RJpiKsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Prädikat, sehenswert und witzig.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Oktober 2018)

* Künstliche Intelligenz - Sind die Maschinen bald schlauer als wir? | Doku | ARTE*
[Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDghA2gthgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


( Alternative Quelle: https://peertube2.cpy.re/videos/watch/52d3f23d-3852-4238-bd20-6d2787a1c283;threadId=3473 )


* Roboter - Noch Maschine oder schon Mensch? | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQs_V08uYLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






===========================================================================

*Die Akte VW - Geschichte eines Skandals - ZDFmediathek*



> Die Akte VW - Geschichte eines Skandals
> 
> Der Film erzählt die wechselvolle Unternehmensgeschichte des Weltkonzerns VW und untersucht, wie es zum aktuellen Abgas-Skandal kommen konnte.



===========================================================================



* Immer vernetzt: Überfordern wir unser Gehirn? | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-6i1h2i5OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Oktober 2018)

*Diese Schlafposition solltest Du unbedingt vermeiden! | Liebscher & Bracht
*(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mmMPprcmJeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (21. Oktober 2018)

*Faszination Universum - Sind wir allein? ( Terra X - ZDF )*
( Quelle: YouTube )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rIdzP2SSU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2018)

*Realer Irrsinn: Kreuzung mit 37 Ampeln | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryf5pxQJK4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (30. Oktober 2018)

*Geisterstädte und ihre Entstehung ( N24 )*
( Quelle: Youtube )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W-NvawqwDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (31. Oktober 2018)

*Fernsehen unterm Hakenkreuz (Spiegel TV 2001)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLDcA51lKqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Einheit 731 (Die japansichen "Doktor Mengele", übler Scheiß)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0hRSZMgLI6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Nankin 1937 - Tagebuch eines Massakers (Buchtipp: Der gute Deutsche von Nankin. Filmtipp: John Rabe, The Flowers of War**)
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=niofjhXc0FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

Nanking  1937 - Eine Stadt wird vergewaltigt (Arte) 
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qWBbndUmDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

Die Wahrheit über den Vietnamkrieg (Arte)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jc1hVMIzHlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (31. Oktober 2018)

*Mekka1979: Uhrknall des Terrors? (Arte Doku): *1979 Mekka - Urknall des Terrors (2018) ARTE-France : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

*

Der Afghanistankrieg veränderte die Welt (ARTE Doku)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOlCOBRb_kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

48 Stunden Afghanistan (WDR/ORB Doku 2002)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUKmfKNz5Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Wahre Geschichte des zweiten (der erste war Irak/Iran) Golfkrieges (Arte Doku)*
(Quelle:Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2BQbbJaInJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Saudi-Arabia Undercover (Human Rights Dukumentation)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqdDl-B2mUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2018)

*Area52TV - Lackdefekte schleifen & Klebereste entfernen | FAHRZEUGPFLEGE GEWUSST WIE | Folge 4*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O92BGm5dxWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

Area52TV - POLIEREN FÜR ANFÄNGER | FAHRZEUGPFLEGE GEWUSST WIE | Folge 6*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KQEQCgEoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2018)

Array


----------



## PCGHGS (16. November 2018)

*Realer Irrsinn: Autobahn-Umbenennung im Harz | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBTIId0zLrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2018)

Toller Thread, denn ich mal füttere  Hier ein paar, meiner Meinung nach guten Dokus über verschiedene Themen:
*
Mit dem ICE auf Fahrt - Von Frankfurt nach Paris*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTFcgcY8wS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Live bei der Flughafenfeuerwehr* (War mal Live ist aber noch Immer interessant)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wxw8-8IoIoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guckt hier noch jemand rein?  Hätte mal wieder ein paar Tolle Videos

*Lufthansa Airbus A380 - Departure from San Francisco* (Ist auf Deutsch mit Englischen Untertiteln und am Schluss fährt der Kapitän tatsächlich mit einer Harley auf dem Flughafen  ) 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2NzN1ew9j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2018)

*Realer Irrsinn: Felsbrocken gegen Kinderlärm in Kassel | extra 3 | NDR
*Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iT57LV1Mw0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Lungenfacharzt Prof. Dr. Dieter Köhler – Der komplette Talk | stern TV*
Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLsZJvx-a5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2018)

*ANSAGE an den FC Bayern: Kovac an allem Schuld?!
*Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SswHidID46E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2018)

Über 1Mio Lego Steine, 1 Jahr Bauzeit und 1,5 Tonnen schwer:
*Ein Sportwagen aus Legosteinen - der Lego Bugatti Chiron | Abenteuer Leben | kabel eins*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_Uti3fY9ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es fährt sogar wenn auch nur kurz, trozdem Beeindruckend


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Dezember 2018)

*Spediteure transportieren Luft | quer vom BR*
Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a7iDRS0ONas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2018)

Anruf beim "Microsoft-Support":
Abzocker sagen "Bitten rufen Sie uns an" - Da sagen wir nicht nein. (G DATA Software AG) -  YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNskW4RVbQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2018)

*Wie gut sind Fertiggerichte?-  Faszination Wissen - ganze Sendung vom 7.4.2014*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wx2dYEzw1Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Durchschnittlich 2,33€ für ein Kantinenessen"  Bei dem Preis wundert mich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (4. Dezember 2018)

Prof. Dr. Rainer Mausfeld: Warum schweigen die Lämmer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlMsEmpdC0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Dezember 2018)

*   Die Macht der Konzerne | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRgEuFDrgUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Dezember 2018)

Gehen auch Englischsprachige Videos? 

*What to trust in a "post-truth" World | Alex Edmans*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rpJx5VLQMxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gehen auch Englischsprachige Videos?


Ich glaube die meisten Videos hier im Thread sind in englisch. 



*                   10.000 Euro im Monat: Das sind die besten Jobs ohne Studium | Galileo | ProSieben           *
 (Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmAPcpZ778w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (5. Dezember 2018)

*Restoration of the M4 Sherman Tank in Russia.*









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wCG0nYeBYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2018)

Was wäre wenn?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0JcDvuYcbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gesamte Sendung:
Mann, Sieber! vom 4. Dezember 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Dezember 2018)

Handwerkskunst! Wie man ein echt gutes Brot brackt | SWR Fernsehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmMySW-6Q-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie viel Mehl braucht der Teig? Nach Gefühl! Wie lange muss der Teig in die Knetmaschine? Nach Gefühl! Einer der noch echte Handwerkskunst macht und ich bin mir sicher sein Brot ist deutlich besser als das aus dem Supermarkt. Erinnert mich an meine Kindheit als ich das Brot bei der Dorfbäckerei geholt habe, deutlich besser als das vom Supermarkt


----------



## INU.ID (9. Dezember 2018)

* Alexa: Wie mächtig ist Amazon? | WDR Doku*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhdEOVairJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






* HIer klicken um die eigenen Daten nach DSGVO bei Facebook, WhatsApp, Amazon, Google, Instagram und Co. anzufordern*






*TESLA unter Strom - Der Kampf um die Zukunft des Autos*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH7q08GJRb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







*Mit dem Heli, mit dem Boot, mit der Ramme: Exklusive Doku über die Bundespolizei*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaDQyffikqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2018)

*Realer Irrsinn: Bäume fällen für neue Bäume | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MIQTg1XD98A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Dezember 2018)

* Harte Arbeit, schlechter Lohn - Wie Menschen abgehängt werden - Leiharbeit = Sklaverei? - SWR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zIBVlHGN8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2018)

*Ausgeliefert - Das Paketprekariat*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rp1hERCvGKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

*Hauptsache billig
                             Was wirklich in der Supermarkt-Wurst steckt*

Wurst: Separatorenfleisch in Aufschnitt aus dem Supermarkt -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btX40VjopaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Dezember 2018)

* Abholzung – Das Ende der letzten Urwälder Europas | WDR Doku*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdlPy57_BqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (19. Dezember 2018)

Harald Lesch - Das Kapitalozän





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6wLlWWp8Vcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die Anstalt vom 18. Dezember 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaiserslauter fürchten den Ruin: 140.000 Euro Anliegerkosten | SWR | Landesschau Rheinland-Pfalz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVKQi5xGAFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiss schon mal wo ich nicht wohnen will!

Hamburg: 24 Stunden im Miniatur Wunderland | die nordreportage | NDR Doku





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CZy5-wB4cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon gewesen und kann es jedem nur empfehlen 

Regionale Landwirtschaft: Wenn Essen wider was wer ist | die nordstory | NDR Doku





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aH1IxwNkas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn doch nur alle Lebensmittel mit so viel Leidenschaft produziert wären...

Handwerkskunst! Wie man ein Buch bindet | SWR Fernsehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FRrUyGNii8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese Ruhe in seiner Werkstatt... 

Abschlepper der Superlative - 1000 Tonnen am Haken





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfmsptRdfCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein LKW zieht eine Ariana 5 Rakete mit 1400t durch die Gegend


----------



## Poulton (3. Januar 2019)

ver.di TV: Betriebsratswahlen + Union Busting. Strategien professioneller Fertigmacher





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KjP1B-dujc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Januar 2019)

* Macht e mobil? Wie die Autoindustrie ihre Krise bewältigen will*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NgR8cnMMTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





* Das Märchen vom sauberen Auto - Wie der Umweltschutz ausgetrickst wird*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFoGGKCKE1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*  Der VW Käfer - Volkswagen für die Welt*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puIDwXgOxKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2019)

*FC Bayern und Katar: Geld statt Moral! | Analyse*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ngCS_xgU7w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (5. Januar 2019)

*Sechs Tage Eiszeit – Der Katastrophenwinter 1978/79*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m82hPAfpxsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (7. Januar 2019)

Master of the Universe - Dokumentarfilm von Marc Bauder (leider nicht einbettbar).

Nervoese Republik - Dokumentarfilm von Stephan Lamby:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73jyUpoeneo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Januar 2019)

Pilgern: Nach einer Lebenskrise auf dem Jakobsweg | 7 Tage | NDR





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3bsAMBvAcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diesen Pilgerweg will ich auch mal laufen, ganz alleine und mal sehen wenn ich dort so treffe und wie sich das ganze so anfühlt.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Januar 2019)

*Rotkäppchen: Ein klassisch deutsches … ähh französisches Märchen | Karambolage | ARTE*
Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DSdk17r1JaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kampf gegen den Schnee: Winter in Waakirchen | Schwaben & Altbayern*
Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wKryLcbgnW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Januar 2019)

* Im Land der Lügen: Wie uns Politik und Wirtschaft mit Zahlen manipulieren*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PC1Dw1lfLtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Januar 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Verkehrsinsel-Slalom in Volksdorf (Teil 2) | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qIfdUk9Fg-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Januar 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Sichtfenster in Blomberg | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BN1nVmN5j1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2019)

* Bulgarien: Exportschlager Diesel | ARTE Re: Doku*
(Quelle YouTube)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bcQcdcDBZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2019)

*Coaching für Altersarmut / extra3 / NDR*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdlAPD95Y0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (26. Januar 2019)

*Globuli und guter Glaube - Die Homoöpathie und ihre Sonderstellung*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2JrbNAGk4GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2019)

*50 Shades of Greek - Grexit / arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCqJUziaId0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Januar 2019)

*TEMPOLIMIT 130, WARUM???*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvywtAg0KHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Januar 2019)

Das ist einfach zu gut. 
*
Ich bin Du - in 30 Jahren / extra3 / NDR*
(Quelle: youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HUCNlOZlTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (29. Januar 2019)

ver.di - Der Hintergrund: Betriebsräte im Visier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcEs7K7wWgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2019)

*Mehr Geld für Bauern | ARTE Re: Doku*
(Quelle YouTube)



> Stell Dir vor, Du bestimmst den Preis. Wie viel soll Milch kosten? Mit  ein paar Mausklicks entscheiden: Darf die Kuh auf die Wiese? Und der  Bauer mal in Urlaub? Ja! Das kostet ein paar Cent mehr. In Frankreich  geht das. "C'est qui le Patron?" heißt die Initiative. Auf der Website  stimmen Verbraucher über Milch- und Pizza-Preise ab. Und viele zahlen  gerne etwas mehr.



Mehr Geld fuer Bauern - Fair statt billig (Doku) - Video dailymotion


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Januar 2019)

*Die Lobby-Glucke von der Bauerntruppe - Song für Julia Klöckner / extra3 / NDR*
(Quelle: youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fN0HQELqHuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Direktlink zu youtube: YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2019)

Paketbetrug: Zustellung ohne Bestellung





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y_oX96TrwCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Versteckte Preiserhöhung: Weniger Zucker - weniger Inhalt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsBP5ECJ02A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



A life-saving device that detects silent heart attacks | Akash Manoj





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXh1p2oBbPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Tierarztrechnung für Bundeswehr-Hund / extra3 / NDR
*(Quelle: youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1OfCQzvbCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Direktlink zu youtube: YouTube


----------



## Andrej (17. Februar 2019)

*National Geographic - Brothers in War
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpQnmFESACQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*The Secret History of ISIS (full film) | FRONTLINE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wY_URYzvw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2019)

*Die 12 größten Irrtümer zum Tempolimit auf der Autobahn - Bloch erklärt #55 | auto motor & sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3suHPCHkZEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Februar 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Bus-Wartehäuschen 30 Meter von Bushaltestelle entfernt | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPvZ9Ig4-f4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Realer Irrsinn: Baum auf Radweg in Koblenz | extra 3 | NDR
*Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMe4FpYdVBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2019)

*Trump und der Staatssrteich der Konzerne / arte.de*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZwtNGLk04xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen - Ein Erfahrungsbericht / arte.re: Doku*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq774DVBDXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
50 Shades of Greek - Danke für diesen Mythos /arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUEw0XQgPdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Riesigie historische Ruine im Süden Berlins entdeckt / Postillon24*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrWQpjw4rvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2019)

*Artikel 13 - Dieses Chaos haben wir jetzt! RA Solmecke (50 min Video)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ql9xCDJXnJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tossek (24. Februar 2019)

The richest man of babylon. Ein Buch darüber, wie man mit Geld umgehen sollte. 
Für mich eins der Mittel die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich zu schließen.

YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehCVLRHOxBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Februar 2019)

*Frau vergewaltigt Mann - Schwanger! Welche Rechte hat der Mann? / Nutzerfragen Kanzlei WBS
*(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZYklPIrJsok:118

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(beginnt ab 1:58min)

Eine interessante Thematik und schon "erstaunlich" wie einseitig das Recht bei Vergewaltigung gegenüber männlichen Opfern doch ist und sie dann auch noch als Opfer doppelt bestraft.
Da bestünde definitiv auch Bedarf auf Handlung / Anpassungen...


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2019)

*Was wäre Berlin ohne die Trümmerfrauen? | Karambolage | ARTE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Irb6ysj2ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2019)

*Finnland: Kampf dem Kinderspeck / arte.de: Doku*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DLlVO2JbUz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2019)

Und sowas ausgerechnet beim Bundesrechnungshof... 
*
Realer Irrsinn: Dauerlicht beim Behördennachbarn / extra3 / NDR*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ByQU3O5rQfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Direktlink (für den Fall der Fälle)


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2019)

*Artikel 13: Deswegen ist er nicht praxistauglich! | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3xCfwbJYWuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

Mein Gegenvorschlag zu Artikel 13 - So würde es funktionieren! | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ls8ICPZ-tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gw5-TUpOLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ho0Lp2u7SZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2019)

*Klammeraffe: Woher kommt das @-Zeichen? | Karambolage | ARTE
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFga02n28po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9rpblDHq2Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bob Ross habe ich schon immer bewundert. Was er immer für Landschaften gezaubert hat (mit vielen Details). Ich mag auch die Maltechnik.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2019)

*Schalke 04 - die seelenlose Trümmertruppe I Onefootball Dark*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpMeZ77x86E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. März 2019)

*Wieso Schalke gegen den Abstieg kämpft! | Analyse*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WG3OSZaBQG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. März 2019)

Passend zum internationalen Weltfrauentag, der in Berlin seit diesem Jahr übrigens ein offizieller Feiertag ist, ein Beitrag (den man durchaus auch als Mann mit Humor sehen kann und der trotzdem zum darüber nachdenken anregen soll) von extra3:
*
Gleichberechtigungs-Zapping: Das TV-Programm mal umgekehrt / extra3 / NDR*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PgcJXSqkRzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Direktlink: YouTube


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2019)

*Das steckt wirklich hinter den Mythen der Elektromobilität | ZDF WISO*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQ4xrKiJqAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2019)

Die armen Franzosen... 
*
Französisch: Eine sexistische Sprache? / Karambolage / arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_2cH7IbphE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit: 6:12min)


----------



## PCGHGS (13. März 2019)

*Internet-Kommentare im realen Leben | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRWmYHfYeQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2019)

*Alles Blender? Die 7 größten Mythen zu Xenon, LED & Co - Bloch erklärt #57 | auto motor & sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOQYNb8dfr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2019)

*Brexit liebe Briten, jetzt haut endlich ab! / heute-show vom 15.03.2019*
(Quelle: youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTL_4NQRBoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Zu dunkle Wohnung in Köln | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egbKNJ5OQOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. März 2019)

Das hier ist auch erstklassiger Irrsinn:

*Realer Irrsinn: Die Fußmatte von Greifswald | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldDwpOKWZNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. März 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Sieben Gutachten für Brücke in Peine | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1f_p54vWrwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2019)

*Titelwahn: Dr. dr. dr. dr. dr. Müller | Karambolage | ARTE
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_XXCCeXD8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. März 2019)

*Die gute alte (deutsche) Pickelhaube / Karambolage / arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGRJqRcJ17w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit: 3:08min)


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2019)

*Achtung kein Basketball: Ich könnte kotzen.*
(Quelle: Facebook)

Achtung kein Basketball: Ich koennte kotzen. - Andre "Dre" Voigt


----------



## Andrej (25. März 2019)

*Vladimir Pozner: How the United States Created Vladimir Putin
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8X7Ng75e5gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ugandas Wunderheiler: Wenn Kinder entführt und geopfert werden | WDR Doku*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFk_upyVOxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Passionate Soldier Reveals What He Saw In Vietnam*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tixOyiR8B-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. April 2019)

Mal ein persöhnlicher zusammenfassender Blickpunkt auf die moderne Empörungskultur, vom dunklen Parabelritter:

*EMPÖRUNGSKULTUR - Wie Rammstein die Medien entlarvt hat / Der dunkle Parabelritter*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cA7mQ1MzLGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit 11:50min)

Es ist schon durchaus was dran, das kontroverse Themen heute gefühlt schwerer zu diskutieren sind, weil sie aus einer Kultur der Empörung herraus in einer Diskusion zum Minenfeld der Meinung & Emotionen werden.


----------



## frozenvein (1. April 2019)

ZUCKERSUCHT: der ganze Planet im Zuckerrausch. Schon bei kleinsten Mengen!

Zucker – Die Auswirkungen auf Ihren Koerper


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

Nochmal zu der angeblichen Zuckersucht: Toleranzentwicklung, Wesensveränderung, irreversible Schädigungen teils schon nach kurzer Zeit und Entzugssymptome (siehe Kalter Entzug, der sogar tödlich enden kann), wie sie beispielsweise bei einer Alkohol- oder Opiadabhängigkeit auftreten, sind bei Zucker nicht gegeben.

und passend zum Thema:

Volksdroge Alkohol: Warum duerfen wir uns zu Tode trinken? | DokThema | BR Fernsehen | Fernsehen | BR.de





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNySpOR6w4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (3. April 2019)

Ein gutes Meme stirbt nie! | ARTE 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fVnXXncwU4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2019)

*Grindel raus - Der Skandal-Präsident des DFB! Onefootball Dark
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IG9iQSLX78U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2019)

*Depression bei Männern / Doku / NDR / 45min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlfX2b_BKkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (7. April 2019)

vom Deutschlandfunk: 
*Algorithmen im Arbeitsamt - Wenn Künstliche Intelligenz Bürger verwaltet* (mp3)

Zum nachlesen hier entlang.


----------



## Poulton (8. April 2019)

Die Hausschlachtung - 1. Schweinebrennen und Aushauen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A25_aZNJhGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Hausschlachtung - 2. Wursten, Pökeln und Einbraten




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtnZZQZhm60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. April 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KESvnvRWGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

8.-18. April: Themenschwerpunkt Giftmuell in den Deutschlandradio-Programmen - Bundesweites Rechercheprojekt zeigt fahrlaessigen Umgang mit toxischem Erbe in vielen Regionen

Deutschlandfunk Kultur: *Altlast Dhünnaue - Bayers giftiges Erbe* (mp3)
Zum nachlesen hier entlang.

Deutschlandfunk: *Sanierung von DDR-Altlasten - Giftiges Erbe in Bitterfeld-Wolfen* (mp3)
Zum nachlesen hier entlang.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Demeter, Göttin des antiken Fetalobbyismus, im griechischen Götterpanethon, zu herrlich. 
*
50 Shades of Greek - Geschmierte Götter / arte / 3:02 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R3FHmYGG5og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. April 2019)

*Finde das Faultier: Die Zoom-Kamera des Huawei P30 Pro im Test in Paris
*(Quelle: YouTube*)
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuV8gAv8JJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Es wäre wirklich interessant gewesen wie die DDR sich wirtschaftlich entwickelt hätte wenn NÖSPL (Neues Ökonomisches System der Planung und Leitung) längerfristig hätte wirken können und Honecker und die rückständigen Hardliner in der SED Ulbricht & Apel nicht gestürzt und nahezu alle bereits gemachten Änderungen von NÖSPL weitestgehend rückgängig gemacht hätten.
Der Verlust von beiden und NÖSPL war für die Wirtschaft der DDR und somit für den Staat vieleicht mit der größte Sargnagel:

*Ulbrichts Wirtschaftswunder - Wie die DDR den Westen überholen wollte /NDR / 44:28 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fshpc4fHSOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (10. April 2019)

FRN: Zu den Arbeitsbedingungen bei KNV


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Segensroboter | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQMVQEK-Vj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (17. April 2019)

Alta, in Japan gab es die ersten HD-Übertragungen schon im Jahre 1991 und in Deutschland erst im Jahre 2003.*

Hi-Vision Laserdisc - HD in ‘93 (Part 1)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LkQEobE2RUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Hi-Vision Laserdisc - HD in ‘93 (Part 2)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUQvnxxTuM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2019)

*Damals normal, heute Skandal | Mash-up | ARTE
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Rlkmy-9gHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Lautsprecher gegen Adler | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBwWtm2vvD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2019)

*Bildung als Ware: Ist studieren die reinste Abzocke? / DOKU / arte / 1 h 23 min 53 sek*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAPzPTLxXQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2019)

*Warum landen Anno 1800 & Co. im Epic Store?
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZCgM4n0FxaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (22. April 2019)

*Wo Zuwanderung aus Südosteuropa zum Problem wird | Doku | Exakt - die Story | MDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QM7WTYiIhQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. April 2019)

*Der große Anno-1800-Talk mit Dennis, Nils, Writing Bull, Steffen & den Entwicklern
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUgLphgOSNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. April 2019)

*N24 Doku - Strip the Cosmos-Innersten des Universums, neue Welten*
( Quelle: Youtube )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNK1JTXaV0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (23. April 2019)

*Slavoj Zizek vs Jordan Peterson debate
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsWndfzuOc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*INU-Edit: Ich hoffe dieses Video ist das korrekte?*


----------



## clown44 (23. April 2019)

*Welt - Der Mega-Diesel - Mit 13.600 PS übers Wasser*
( Quelle: Youtube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YvAOfpAIcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2019)

*Das Zapfpistolen-Dingsda / Karambolage / arte / 4:28 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgBtnRcL3n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (24. April 2019)

*Die Erdzerstörer: Sind wir Menschen die Bösen? | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWlbnNDu6OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2019)

*Der jüngste Sportdirektor der Bundesliga - Marcel Schäfer | ZDF SPORTreportage*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObPn_p7YKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2019)

*Eröffnung Westfalenstadion I Dortmund - Schalke 1974 I ZwWdF
*(Quelle: YouTube)*





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=m7nOn-oxvMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Andrej (28. April 2019)

*(Risitas Parody) Brexit, UK leaves the EU*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbFhlfnJep0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*History of Russia (PARTS 1-5) - Rurik to Revolution
*(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0Wmc8C0Eq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*EEVblog #1200 - BUSTED! - Energizer & Duracell NiMH
*(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Q1MPrgea1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. April 2019)

*Wo Zuwanderung aus Südosteuropa zum Problem wird | Doku | Exakt - die Story | MDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QM7WTYiIhQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. April 2019)

*Beste Bedingungen: Eine Jugend im Pariser Nobelviertel / Doku / arte / 1h 25 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21OqoXA8lfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2019)

*Eintracht Frankfurt: Neue Euphorie am Main | ZDF SPORTreportage*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=507IzyhGfXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

*Krieg und Frieden: Hat Gewalt ein Geschlecht? / Doku / arte / 51:40 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qlpvTHqqiWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2019)

*Wie Datenhaendler die Jobboerse missbrauchen* | SWR Aktuell Baden-Wuerttemberg | SWR Aktuell | SWR


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Mai 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Antrags-Chaos bei der Bahn | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l1NEqCA0zAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2019)

*Software-Rebellen: Die Macht des Teilens | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxJyDkIqv5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Russlands neue Söldner: Wie gefährlich sind Hacker? | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGtfIVDlxg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2019)

Welt ohne Geld - Wie die Abschaffung von Banknoten vorangetrieben wird




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JJCsxZSWtWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2019)

*Internetanschluss nur für Friedhofskapelle - Hammer der Woche vom 27.04.2019 | ZDF*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q5oT5rn7O5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2019)

*Frisch auf den Tisch: Die Wahrheit ueber Restaurants | SWR.de*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzc_VNh42HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rg_wbTXVnPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2019)

*Teure Brücke ins Nirgendwo - Hammer der Woche vom 04.05.2019 | ZDF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DpyUNryNqFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

*#HoldYourBreath – Sea-Watch.EV*
Quelle: Youtube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKZ9m_qWYqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Mai 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Tempo-Wirrwarr auf der Schwäbischen Alb | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWZBftoZUWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2019)

Wahnsinn Lkw - Wie der globale Schwerverkehr uns alle kaputt macht | ARTE





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyR9PXlRpGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Mai 2019)

*Die Geschichte der Katze
*(Quelle: YouTube)
*




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9qZiR8reu-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2019)

*Am Schauplatz: Staatsverweigerer / ORF / 48:15 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K77GYOeF_9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2019)

*Schwimmbad-Parkplatz ohne Schwimmbad - Hammer der Woche vom 11.05.2019 | ZDF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ba92Wky-Ta4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Wer falsch parkt, macht es richtig! | quer vom BR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYI3S2PEXfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2019)

So bescheuert das es schon wieder irgendwie gut ist...*

Heavy Metal Maniacs: Gaming! / 6:40 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGkYKqo84CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (15. Mai 2019)

*Noam Chomsky - Is Iran a Threat?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jdxxVxtHK2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Noam Chomsky - Why Does the U.S. Support Israel?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUQ_0MubbcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Noam Chomsky - Why They Hate the West
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7HqfqtlueI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2019)

*AMD Ryzen 3000 - Neue Details, echte Hintergrundinfos und ein knallharter Faktencheck zu Zen2*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKKWMUBGrwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (15. Mai 2019)

*Chile ist gleich doppel am A.R.S.C.H.

Avocado, Umweltkiller Superfood | Weltspiegel-Reportage*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wcpFEKigJRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Der wahre Preis der Elektroautos
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0kN81HW8t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2019)

*Ist Reis besser als Nudeln oder Kartoffeln?*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WXOVhv_-n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Mai 2019)

*Die Zerstörung der CDU*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y1lZQsyuSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





* BPK: "Scientists for Future" zu den Protesten für mehr Klimaschutz - 12. März 2019*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAoPkVfeTo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2019)

*Google entzieht Huawei die Android-Lizenz: Was wir aktuell wissen! - felixba
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GYLfPavigpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Das Ende von Huawei...*
(Quelle. YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TM3VIHNxKEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Schnelles Internet für Friedhof | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrp8v97ndvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Realer Irrsinn: Unsichtbarer Gehweg in Bad Sooden | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZhr4Jtxlts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2019)

Doku Neuste Technik  Künstliche Intelligenz  KI  Dokumentation HD deutsch 2019





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDghA2gthgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2019)

*Die dunkle Seite der Zeitarbeit - ZDFmediathek*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8bJhOYx2Djw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2019)

*Huawei am Ende? - Meine Einschätzung & Der aktuelle Stand | SwagTab*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dl205wuEWpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2019)

*USA: Die kleinen Soldaten / arte Reportage / 26:15 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Us1ETjokFVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und passend zu dem Irrsinn:

*Imperiales Gehabe: Der lange Arm der US-Gesetze / Panorama / NDR / 12:08 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPZj6cL2go0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es wird wirklich Zeit das Europa sich von den Vormachtsansprüchen der USA löst und endlich selbstständig wird.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Mai 2019)

*Niki Lauda und seine Lebensretter (40 Jahre nach Nürburgring-Unfall)
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akhCsGGi09E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Mai 2019)

*National Bird - Amerikas Drohnenkrieger HD*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VaWYNOWVwiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*US-Drohnenkrieg: Regisseurin Sonia Kennebeck über "National Bird"*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ud5OWgiaQbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Forest Man*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkZDSqyE1do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Arm.Ärmer.Altersarm. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9eluthsMS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

Es ist schon irgendwie unerträglich, wie wir uns durch amerikanischen Druck zum Büttel für ihre Wirtschaft machen:

*Gasversorgung: Wie die USA Deutschland bedrängen / Panorama 3 / NDR / 8:37 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2Px_09yJtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und aus der Anstalt zu Stutgart 21, ein Synonym für das was in Deutschland verkehrt läuft:

*Stuttgart 21 - Die ganze Warheit! Die Anstalt vom 29.01.2019 / ZDF / 9:20min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V49b13fYFik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2019)

Prof. Dr. Heinz-Josef Bontrup - Auswüchse des Finanzkapitalismus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZP-Miema-mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Mai 2019)

Die Serie ist einfach Pflicht für alle die (gerne) Fernweh haben, und ganz besonders wenn sie gerne auf motorisierten Zweirädern (und wenn es nur ein Mofa ist) sitzen - wobei ein Quad ja eigentlich auch dazu zählen würde. Eine Serie, die man einfach alle paar Jahre wieder anschauen will, um sich daran zu erinnern wie schön sie - die Serie und unsere Erde - doch ist. 

Und vielleicht auch, um mal wieder Überlegungen anzustellen, doch endlich mal den @rsch hochzubekommen, und selbst einmal so lange in die eine Richtung zu fahren, bis man aus der anderen, gegenüber liegenden, Richtung wieder Zuhause ankommt. 

Die Biker sind übrigens die beiden Schauspieler Ewan McGregor und Charley Boorman.


*             Long Way Round - Episode #1 Preparation*

(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYC6Ux5FaAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24LDjVLSJuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4IC8imBdao4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fVyISnEe7ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BP6EJh3__tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Folge 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 und die Bonus-Folge sind auch in der Playlist.

Long Way Round – Wikipedia


----------



## INU.ID (28. Mai 2019)

Und wer den Long Way Round zu Ende angeschaut hat, der sollte sich auch noch die Fortsetzung anschauen:

 *Long Way Down Episode #1*

(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUNL_f-ODqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01hfm-pEqFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OsuChqdljA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wzw04zEWXYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DUFlEwV8gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Folge 6 ist auch noch in der Playlist. 


Long Way Down – Wikipedia


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2019)

E-Autos müssen lauter werden




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4bRXAKdWEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2019)

*ZDF Zoom - Schlummerende Gefahr: Bomben aus dem 2. Weltkrieg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIW9Wgso3vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuVmd1USAFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2019)

*Bergwanderer scheuen Eigenverantwortung / quer / BR / 6:03min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBPdmIdS6w4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (30. Mai 2019)

*Kontraste - Die Reporter: Bio, braun und barfuß - Rechte Siedler in Brandenburg*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KV2loiw-x8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2019)

*Is the double bladed sword / lightsaber a good weapon? /shadediversity / 17:58min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQApbJ29QJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2019)

*Die Mitmach-Energiewende: Macht Euch unabhängig!*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Li8_Z9LDNpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Energieprofessor Volker Quaschning ("Scientists for Future") - Jung & Naiv: Folge 418*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3EoCKgzLo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






* Leschs Kosmos - K.O. durch KI? (Ganze Folge) | Harald Lesch*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuVmd1USAFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juni 2019)

*Vom Bolzplatz in die Bundesliga: Julian Brandt - wie alles begann | kicker.tv
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o70ZwziusCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Juni 2019)

*Allein im Wald: Schlafen in der Wildnis | WDR Doku*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brLZmEgc8W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Entfernte Zebrastreifen für mehr Sicherheit | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H1Nc0pt_vBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2019)

Die letzten Tage des Mansfelder Kupferschieferbergbaus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7E3JybFpu2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mansfelder Land - Totes Land? (MDR 1993)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-N3RzkVk-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juni 2019)

*Schweden nimmt Vorbildrolle beim Klimaschutz ein*
(Quelle: n-tv.de)

Wirtschaftswachstum trotz CO2-Steuer: Schweden nimmt Vorbildrolle beim Klimaschutz ein - n-tv.de


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2019)

*Grüne vorn bei Sonntagsfrage | ARD-DeutschlandTREND*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyMIIl-JQpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2019)

Hier mal etwas das einem gar nicht so gewahr wird, wie massiv eigentlich die Überwachung in Chinas öffentlichen Raum ist:
*
Überwachung in China: 60 Kameras auf 500m Straße / Spiegel TV / 6:12min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bjLtYE1T-mg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juni 2019)

*3D-Fleisch und Kakerlaken-Eiweiß sollen Nahrungsproblem lösen
*(Quelle: n-tv.de)

Wachsende Weltbevoelkerung: 3D-Fleisch und Kakerlaken-Eiweiss sollen Nahrungsproblem loesen - n-tv.de


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9U7UyYZkDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2019)

Ohje, jetzt auch noch "Impfkritik" und im Vorschaubild zu dem Video auch gleich noch der gallopierende Schwachfug, das Impfen angeblich Autismus verursacht. 
Impfgegnerschaft – Wikipedia
Ten threats to global health in 2019 - WHO
Aluminium Wirkverstärker bei Impfstoffen – Psiram
Impfkritik – Psiram


*Schädigt Impfen den Körper? | Harald Lesch*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxrezLD0H-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2019)

*NIEMALS aufgeben! | BVB U19-Meister-Reportage
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZFkAni6bBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (9. Juni 2019)

*Zukunft ohne Menschen - Was kommt nach uns | N24 Doku*
( Quelle: Youtube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SGwYr0QPgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2019)

*Wiese statt LKW-Parkplätze - Hammer der Woche vom 08.06.2019 | ZDF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igLUPCqdVCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Immunglobulin (9. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0RwVBgeFH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

Verkommt das jetzt zu einem Thread zum verbreiten von Quacksalberei und Verschwörungstheorien?

Andreas Noack – Psiram

maiLab: FLUORIDE & ZAHNPASTA - Die ganze Wahrheit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yg3b8hcUDQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aber man will den Leuten ja nicht ihre Karies schlechtreden...


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2019)

*Schneeräumung auf der Großglockner Hochalpenstraße 2019*
Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K79jwuMTmag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (10. Juni 2019)

@Poulton Vielleicht beruhigt das hier deine Seele etwas:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz5l5rKu8sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2019)

*Natur ohne Chance: Die "Versteinerung" der Gärten / Zwischen Spessart und Karwendel / BR / 11:09 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TfTxQbHdDnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Zum anhören: Deutschlandfunk - Flugreisen: Steuerfreie Klimasünde (mp3)

Zum nachlesen hier entlang: Flugreisen - Steuerfreie Klimasuende


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2019)

*Holz, Draht, Eisen: kleine Kulturgeschichte des Zauns / Zwischen Spessart und Kawendel / Doku / BR / 10:07min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tgppw9XtwJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrliche Satire:

*Woher kommt der Täter? Jede Tragödie ist eine Chance. / Browser Ballett / Funk / 2:53min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fyhn1twxjHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juni 2019)

*Was sind Bio-Hybride? Und was können sie? | BLECH REDEN
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DwYXd1hKC5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Italien: Fischer dürfen beim Kampf gegen Plastikmüll helfen*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IESVuBLIkMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2019)

*Die herrenlose Mauer von Passau / quer / BR / 4:08min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nrOsLlr2BXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Das Video sollte man sich noch ansehen, bevor es möglicherweise bald offline ist:
Gefahr fuer Patienten | Video zu Kontraste | Das Erste Mediathek

Wegen: LG: RBB-Bericht zu Krebsmittelskandal teils unzulaessig


INU-Edit:

*Gefahr für Patienten: Wie eine kriminelle Bande Krebsmedikamente nach Deutschland schmuggelte*
[Quelle YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9h40AQB288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juni 2019)

*Armes Schwein - Fettes Geschäft - Der wahre Preis des Billigfleisch - ARTE - Aktuelles und Gesellschaft*
(Quelle YouTube]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PhrPEcDPcVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juni 2019)

*Vegetarische Beyond Meat Burger im Trend*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFcZYFGLYjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juni 2019)

*"Die Drogenlüge" - Vortrag von Mathias Broeckers - **Warum Drogenverbote den Terrorismus fördern und der Gesundheit schaden.*
(Quelle YouTube)

Mathias Broeckers beschäftigt sich intensiv mit der Verbotskultur rund  um Drogen und präsentiert erstaunliche und verschwiegene Fakten und  Zusammenhänge. Ein Vortrag mit wirklich interessanten Informationen, auch wenn man keine Drogen nimmt, und auch noch nie genommen hat. 

(Der Vortrag beginnt ab 1:50)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOZn3EDpTjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (20. Juni 2019)

Finde ich gerade im Bezug auf die alltägliche PC-Nutzung interessant.

*Gesundheitsrisiko Blaulicht - warum künstliches Licht krank macht!*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kvfm0C7mpuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2019)

*Impfgegner-Kita / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:14min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NDq5eResRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2019)

FRN: Die Sendung zum 1. Mai: Schoen, dass uns die Arbeit ausgeht. Ein Plaedoyer fuer massive Arbeitszeitverkuerzung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLWT6Pi6ULs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Dokumentarfilm ist aber scheinbar schon 5 Jahre alt. Dennoch interessante Einblicke.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2019)

Mir Friedrich Merz an der Spitze kann es in Deutschland mit dem sozialen Frieden nur noch abwärts gehen:
*
Friedrich Merz vom Zentralrat der Balckrock-Sowjets hat beschlossen / quer / BR / 4:20min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgZnLgQOYx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2019)

*Grenzen der E-Mobilität in Norwegen *
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JyYovzmqEUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

Schade das sie außer zu München, Berlin, Köln, Frankfurt a. M. und Düsseldorf nicht mehr zu mehr Städten Lieder gemacht haben, die sind schon zimlich witzig. ^^
*
Carolin Kebekus - Kölnlied / Broken Comedy Offiziell / 3:24min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7rp-Da0njM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Juni 2019)

*Wie soll man am Berliner Holocaust-Mahnmal gedenken?  *
(Quelle YouTube)  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6U_95W6Tnzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

Das ist schon wieder harter Tobak:

*Heimkinder müssen (75%) Lohn an Staat abgeben / Panorama 3 / NDR / 7:59min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weftdOa_2x0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juni 2019)

*Pro und Contra: Sollte man SUVs verbieten?
*(Quelle YouTube)  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgYnLLy8c4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juni 2019)

* Warum faire Bananen keine Chance haben*
[Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35MCukKYES4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juni 2019)

*VW ID.3: Erste Fahrt & Innovations-Check [engl. subtitles] - Bloch erklärt #64 | auto motor & sport
*(Quelle YouTube)  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=US3vccIQn2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juli 2019)

*Dominion (2018)*
(Quelle YouTube)
_
Dominion deckt mit Hilfe von Drohnen, versteckten und handheld Kameras die dunkle Schattenseite der modernen landwirtschaftlichen Tierhaltung auf. Dabei stellt die Dokumentation die Moral und Rechtsgültigkeit der menschlichen Herrschaft über das Tierreich in Frage. Während hauptsächlich die Tierzucht für Nahrung thematisiert wird, behandelt Dominion auch andere Arten und Weisen, wie Tiere vom Menschen ausgebeutet und misshandelt werden. So zum Beispiel zum Zwecke von Kleidung, Unterhaltung und wissenschaftlicher Forschung. Dies ist die auf Deutsch synchronisierte Fassung der Doku. Dominion auf Deutsch vertont zu veröffentlichen soll helfen, die Nachricht noch besser zu verbreiten und das Bewusstsein der deutschsprachigen Menschen zu diesem Thema zu erweitern.
_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7DrljVAaYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Maja Göpel ("Scientists For Future") - Jung & Naiv: Folge 420*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vhuFlVGBeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juli 2019)

*Huawei - Alles wieder in Ordnung? - Zukunftsversprechen, neue Infos & Mate X | SwagTab*
(Quelle: YouTube)  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KCAvMYjTAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2019)

Die Jungs und Mädels sind einfach immer wieder, mit großer Regelmäßigkeit, Spitze. Wirklich gute Satire ist es halt auch erst dann wenn die Satire auch schon ernst gemeint sein könnte. 

*Eine Militärparade für Deutschland / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:17min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QFX8UV0G94c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Juli 2019)

*Euro 6d, NEFZ, WLTP, WTF?! Das Abgasnormen-Chaos - Bloch erklärt #66 | auto motor und sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knZZONZZLSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2019)

*Der Fall Audi*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLmCw-N1K-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2019)

*Wo spricht man Deutsch? Deutschsprachige Länder - In welchen Ländern außerhalb von Europa? Wo?*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd1E1P1Bkzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2019)

*Roman Army Structure / Vindolanda Museum (Anm.: England) / 3:07min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rcbedan5R1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2019)

Milliardengeschaeft Porno – Gefahr aus dem Internet  - ZDFmediathek





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtSBppKBA1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juli 2019)

Superfestglas: Warum die DDR-Erfindung abgewickelt wurde | MDR.DE


----------



## Teacup (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEHx7qbD6a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und auch viele andere mit Precht - und wenn es nur ist, um mal eine vielleicht ungewohnte Sichtweise zu hören.


----------



## Poulton (12. Juli 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Wenn Töchterseelen zerbrechen - Teufelsmütter*


> Franziska wurde von ihrer Mutter eingesperrt, Klara als Dreijährige an Familie und Nachbarschaft verkauft. Auch Susanne, Judith und Dorothee wurden als Kinderprostituierte herumgereicht und gefoltert. Wie kann eine Tochter damit leben, dass sie von ihrer eigenen Mutter gequält wurde?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2019)

*Was Weichspüler in der Wäsche anrichtet / marktcheck / SWR / 6:30min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qzZJTW3zhnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (13. Juli 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Bundeskartellamt - Bonn gegen das Silicon Valley*


> Internetgiganten wie Google, Facebook und Amazon  dominieren ihre Geschäftsfelder – und rufen immer wieder das  Bundeskartellamt auf den Plan. Wenn Geschäftsmodelle gegen das Gesetz  verstoßen, schreitet die Behörde ein. Ein Schlüsselelement im  Digitalmarkt ist der Zugang zu Daten.




Deutschlandfunk: *Streaming, YouTube, Apps - Wie die Digitalisierung dem Klima schadet*


> Filme streamen, YouTube gucken: das braucht im Hintergrund eine enorme  Infrastruktur – und sehr viel Energie. Etwa zehn Prozent des weltweit  produzierten Stroms werden alleine für den Betrieb des Internets  gebraucht. Für Deutschland sind das 33 Millionen Tonnen CO2 pro Jahr.  Tendenz steigend.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7rce6IQDWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqY3FMuMuRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (15. Juli 2019)

Brennpunkt Europa - ein Kontinent in der Krise (SPIEGEL TV)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8JciCVMeio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6TSYy7ikcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2019)

Dieses Video zeigt nichts neues, aber leider die Realität!

Brasilien: Die Amazonas-Autobahn | ARTE Reportage





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VW4PQmOsaKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhEnA90PoyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2019)

Macht: Verkannter Faktor wirtschaftlichen Handelns - Prof. Bontrup





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0FhKSeUqTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juli 2019)

*Anders unterwegs sein – wie wollen wir leben?*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uIqFsHFz898

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




* Die Wahrheit über... die Mobilität der Zukunft*

Die Wahrheit ueber... die Mobilitaet der Zukunft (Video verfügbar bis: 21.01.2020 ∙ 23:59 Uhr)



*Eine überschätzte Spezies | ARTE*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLEtkmVUMfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Die Erdzerstörer: Sind wir Menschen die Bösen? | Doku | ARTE*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yXYYWVAAKRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*Europa nicht den Leyen überlassen / Martin Sonneborn / 1:51min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cc-elFcs96Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2019)

*PCI-Express 4.0 erklärt | Unterschiede zu 3.0 | PCIE 4.0 auf alten Plattformen | Grundlagenwissen
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-9LptJXMPMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2019)

Jugendschutz auf Steam - Warum gibt es keine Alterskontrolle? | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UWobfJvWKTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese bescheuerte Netzsperre die am Schluss des Videos erwähnt wird können die gerne behalten, sonst muss ich mich schlimmstenfalls sogar für PCGH verifizieren nur weil hier auch über Spiele die über 18 sind geschrieben wird.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2019)

*Arbeitsschutz - Sparen auf Kosten der Sicherheit* - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X48mg4dnbi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Arbeitsschutz zwischen Staatsversagen und „Vision Zero“ – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2019)

Krass! Das darf Booking.com künftig Hotels verbieten | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qk7bdnOwhmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiss schon mal wo ich in Zukunft NICHT buchen werde!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2019)

*Russland: Angst vor China am Baikalsee / Weltspiegel / ARD / 6:15min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n51mWw83Mnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Abstammungsrecht - Gegen die Ungleichbehandlung homosexueller Paare*


----------



## Ion (21. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBrWQQoNXmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Juli 2019)

*Geheimnisse der Mondlandung mit Harald Lesch - heute+ live | ZDF*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFbgs4xWEcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2019)

RBG - Ein Leben fuer die Gerechtigkeit - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2019)

*Denkmalschutz-Behörde nötigt Käuferin / ZDF Länderspiegel / 3:07min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyAa-mCB4cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2019)

DGUV: Film Denn bei mir liegen Sie richtig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8NE9p_4SvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2019)

Zu WENIG Zucker - Lemonaid ist keine Limo | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_Ymiqpxlgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu viel Zucker sei Ungesund, aber hier beschwert sich jemand wegen ZU WENIG Zucker??


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2019)

*Weich = komfortabel, hart = sportlich: 9 Fahrwerks-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #69 | auto motor & sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0kuJF5GYl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Geschichte aktuell - 25 Jahre Ozonalarm - Im Kampf gegen das bodennahe Ozon*


> Am 26. Juli 1994 verkündete der hessische Staatssekretär Rainer Baake  Tempolimits im Bundesland: Die Maßnahmen waren umstritten – und das  Ergebnis nicht so, wie erhofft. Doch es war der Auftakt zum Kampf gegen  ein Phänomen, das den Menschen damals im wahrsten Sinne die Tränen in  die Augen trieb.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Illegale Bewohner in Burgwedel | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nmm7dI7gRos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2019)

*House gegen Impfgegner *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3x9mz7DzAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Heimkinder müssen (75%) Lohn an Staat abgeben / Panorama 3 / NDR / 7:59min*
> YouTube


Zum Thema eben im Hintergrund vom Deutschlandfunk: *Heim- und Pflegekinder - Ein Euro fuer mich, drei fuers Jugendamt*


----------



## Nightslaver (4. August 2019)

*Das Asch-Experiment: So manipuliert uns die Gruppe / Quarks / 5:13min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I40g6U3K7hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2019)

Man kann teilweise nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wie sich manche an dem Ort benehmen:*

Spielwiese Holocaustdenkmal - Schwieriges Gedenken an die ermordeten Juden / Kontraste / ARD / 8:17min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdN0nQiDQaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (6. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-xTWmJMCT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2019)

Nach dem Gender Pay Gap kommt nun der Orgasm Gap. 

*Orgasm Gap - Zahlen bei Versagen / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:08min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8n4Rwb2k7Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2019)

*Die ersten Fernsehgeräte - Beginn des Fernsehens* || Meister Jambo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lrk9KANvqkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (12. August 2019)

*       Die Story im Ersten: Klimafluch und Klimaflucht*

(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NvJCFeGxFAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> Der Klimawandel ist kein abstraktes Problem. Schon heute fliehen  Tausende Einwohner Indonesiens vor dem ansteigenden Meer - Seen, die als  Lebensgrundlage gedient haben, trocknen aus. Wie viele Menschen müssen  dadurch ihre Heimat verlassen?






*KI und die Veränderungen im Alltag | Doku | NDR | 45 Min - Teil 1*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Izspvt-51yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*KI und die Veränderungen in der Gesellschaft | Doku | NDR | 45 Min - Teil 2*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5OxMbIpIPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2019)

Sehr gute, sehenswerte, neunteilige Doku über den Vietnamkrieg, von arte:

*Vietnam (1/9) - Die Vorgeschichte (1858-1961) / Doku / arte / 54:48min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mx-BqZ7nghk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2019)

ZDFzoom - Am Puls Deutschlands - #wasmichimostenstoert

https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/zdfzoom-am-puls-deutschlands---wasmichimostenstoert-100.html


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2019)

*Bundesliga Saisonvorschau 19/20: Die 18 Fragezeichen - mit Tobias Escher und Alice Tietje*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRCkaMWKqOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2019)

Reupload: Der verbotene Film - Network Marketing | STRG_F





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMcrWHLCsPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2019)

*Unsanierbares Finanzamt in Bielefeld - Hammer der Woche vom 18.08.2019 | ZDF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8NgaXaz1NI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2019)

*Schweden: Gescheiterte Integration / Europamagazin / ARD / 6:51min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_WmUXmlP6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2019)

*Winterreifen im Sommer | Matthias Malmedie*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JT31FWOyqEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (26. August 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Prügeln verboten - Vom langen Kampf für die Kinderrechte*


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2019)

*Aus dem Archiv: Die Borussen kommen (23.02.1964) | ZwWdF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8Ay99onpaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2019)

*Toliara St Augustin, Madagascar - wie schnell ein riesiger Wald komplett verschwindet...*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IGwvi0o6_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2019)

*Zu Besuch im Samsung Audio Lab in Los Angeles
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L8hxdMzPieg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2019)

Eine interessante und spannende Doku von arte, welche sich mit dem bis dato ehr wenig beachteten & aufgegriffenen "Sitzkrieg" an der Westfront, zwischen September 1939 und Mai 1940 beschäftigt:
*
Ein seltsamer Krieg / Doku / ARTE / 1h 31min 57sek*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KIGXRo2eCjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (2. September 2019)

*Leben ohne Zucker: Gut für die Gesundheit? | Doku | NDR | 45 Min*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yuCYluk6ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2019)

Brauner Angriff durch die grüne Hintertür, sollte man aufpassen, die Rattenfänger werden schlauer und könnten auf langfristige Sicht damit auch im grünen Wählermilieu Erfolge verbuchen:
*
Gefährliche Allianz: Grüne Esoterik und braune Philosophie? / DokThema / Doku / BR / 44:00min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k75BqMKAgyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. September 2019)

*Intel Marketing ist zurück...
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a62K1O83o0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2019)

*Schwimmabzeichen "Seepferdchen" in der Kritik / Exakt / MDR / 5:30min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=knunLf17hhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. September 2019)

*Abzocke mit kontaktlosen Zahlfunktionen - durch mehrere NFC-Karten hindurch!!!*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LMjHNbRjLCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2019)

*Nachgehakt! - Hammer der Woche vom 13.07.2019 | ZDF 
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zAH5lDzoKmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. September 2019)

Deutschlandfunk Kultur: *Geschichte(n) der Programmiersprachen in einer Langen Nacht - Alles nur Routinen!*


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2019)

Reiner Irrsinn:*

Kritik an Behörden: Behindertenparkausweise verweigert / Panorama 3 / NDR / 9:01min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxTzF4hOeyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ImOMJBo12Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (13. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHrSlcs6Idw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Hamburger Hundezaun | extra 3 | NDR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVd7jIg9Gp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuTqWxuAazI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2019)

*The incredible ibex defies gravity and climbs a dam | Forces of Nature with Brian Cox - BBC*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RG9TMn1FJzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: Kinderarmut in Deutschland  - Ohne Essen in die Schule


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Straßenreinigung in Hameln | extra 3 | NDR *
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADaXTNH4Z5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (22. September 2019)

*Bohemian Browser Ballett - Streaming for Africa*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-Zz1aFDA_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2019)

*Unforeseen Consequences - A Half-Life Documentary by **Noclip *
Mit dabei: Cory Barlog, Scott Smith, Vince Zampella, Randy Pitchford uvm.
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQLEW1c-69c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. September 2019)

*Urkorn: Hype um Einkorn und Emmer | Markt | NDR 
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zE779ze0NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sENgdSF8ppA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. September 2019)

*What I learned about freedom after escaping North Korea | Yeonmi Park*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLzTo-y8Ef0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*"If you don't know you are a slave, how do you fight to be a free..."*


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2019)

*More Parkour Atlas *
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sBBaNYex3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. September 2019)

Ingenieurwissenschaftler und Professor für Regenerative Energiesysteme Volker Quaschning:

*Warum ist das Klimaschutzpaket zum Kotzen?*
[YouTube]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnREClvPd2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2019)

*Veggie-Burger: Gesunde Hamburger ohne Fleisch? | Markt | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQEIuF23qPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. September 2019)

Äußerst sehenswert, kann ich nur empfehlen mal anzuschauen:*

Propaganda - Wie man Lügen verkauft / Doku / arte / 1h 28min 34sec*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0oD-Nf6xV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2019)

Beschreibung: 
Wer beherrscht Deutschland? - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste

Video: 
Video: Was Deutschland bewegt: Wer... - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2019)

*Warum Brauereien fordern, das Pfand zu erhöhen*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_XwxESiHaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (3. Oktober 2019)

Das Wahlprogramm eines Republikaner in den 1940er Jahren in den USA. (Der Typ würde heute als Kummunist gelten in den USA) 

*Republicans Used To Sound Like This*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asd2oGv9qXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Recktion auf Terror in verschiedenen Ländern *(Guckt bis zum Schluss, ganz zum Schluss)
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKnyynpW4bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Mississippi Chicken Plant Raids: An Analysis *(Die Sicht eines Republikaners auf die Ereingnisse in dem USA und Trump - um aus der Blase heraus zu kommen)
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3H38DUTK0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2019)

*Eine Kommunikationspanne veränderte die Welt - 25 Jahre Mauerfall | Fokus Europa *(Am 9.11.2019 sind es den 30 Jahre)
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNF_NwSySaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Oktober 2019)

Trump rastet jetzt komplett aus.

YouTube

YouTube

Ukraineaffaere: Donald Trump verliert die Nerven - bei Treffen mit Sauli Niinistoe - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (3. Oktober 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: *Sand - Ein nur scheinbar unendlicher Rohstoff*


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Oktober 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: Die Bänke von Travemünde | extra 3 | NDR
* (Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXJDqY1zhJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2019)

In 20 Jahren von Koratischer Lehrerin mit 60qm Wohnung, in die kroatische Politik, Bürgermeisterin und jetzt Multimillionärin und in die EU-Politik.
Solange solche zwilichtigen Gestalten in der EU Politik machen dürfen werden wir nie wirklich mit Europa vorrankommen:

*Die Millionen der Dubravka S. / Martin Sonneborn / 6:46min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qgugmls8cC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Oktober 2019)

*SUV - die große Gefahr? 7 Fakten zum Sport Utility Vehicle | auto motor und sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jn4sWReYtTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Oktober 2019)

Der NSU-Prozess aus Sicht der Verteidiger von Beate Zschäpe.
Interessant mal zu sehen welche Probleme und Hürden man als Verteidiger von Rechtsextremisten / -terroristen bei so einem Mandat bewältigen muss:

*Die Zschäpe-Anwälte im "NSU-Prozess" - Heer, Stahl und Sturm / WDR Doku / 1h 28min 32sec*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfZ1A65OF8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Oktober 2019)

Ok, das ist wirklich witzig, der israelische Mossad bleibt im deutschen Matsch stecken und kommt mit einer wirklich dummen Tarnung daher, als er ein U-Boot bei der Überführung nach Israel begleitet / absichert. 
*
Realer Irrsinn: Der Mossad im Matsch / extra3 / NDR / 2:54min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcOYL2kGgLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*Cholesterin, der große Bluff

*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfiaYLl6EA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (13. Oktober 2019)

*Maschen Europas größter Rangierbahnhof | N24*
(Quelle: Youtube )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ppI9VBhzL64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Oktober 2019)

*Dieser Zug fährt lieber ohne Fahrgäste - Hammer der Woche vom 12.10.2019 | ZDF
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPprWDRJ1LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

*Das kleine Fernsehspiel - 100 Millionen Views*

https://www.zdf.de/filme/das-kleine-fernsehspiel/100-millionen-views-100.html

Wie Youtube arbeitet.


----------



## Andrej (23. Oktober 2019)

*Walaam - Klang der russischen Orthodoxie (Arte/ZDF)*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KhyOWp36RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*«Марие, Дево Чистая...» - хор братии Валаамского монастыря (Gesang der Mönche)*
(Quelle:YouTube )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYRy9Lv9jPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Joe Rogan Experience #1368 - Edward Snowden*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efs3QRr8LWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*In Defense of Columbus: An Exaggerated Evil*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEw8c6TmzGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Slawen - Unsere geheimnisvollen Vorfahren | MDR Geschichte*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WeC8doU-zps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (28. Oktober 2019)

*Feminist Wine Aunts vs Bernie Sanders
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pfM4WcqL9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2019)

*Abendbrot: Warum isst man in Deutschland abends kalt? | Karambolage | ARTE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nNkqbrL3SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (1. November 2019)

Historisches E-Paper: NSDAP erstmals im badischen Landtag

Ist zwar kein Video, aber sehr lesenswert und passt sonst nirgendwo so richtig rein.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2019)

*Nur 80% Ladung beim E-Auto? Die 6 größten Akku-Probleme - Bloch erklärt #78 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7_IHaY2_-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (1. November 2019)

Ich schlage Euch mal ein Buch vor:

Der Archipel Gulag – Wikipedia.

Gewisse Paralellen könnten auch heute noch auftreten.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Erschreckend!

Radikale Abtreibungsgegner: Wie sie sich in Deutschland etablieren - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## Andrej (7. November 2019)

*Capitalism Didn’t Make the iPhone, You iMbecile*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jTCBirELDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8syjl2zxOwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. November 2019)

*Erlanger Firma revolutioniert Wasserstoff-Treibstoff für Autos | BR24*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RmZWjHULKdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Teacup (11. November 2019)

Interview mit ehemaligem Müncher Oberbürgermeister zu der Limux-Geschichte:

Muenchens Ex-OB Christian Ude im Interview

omg :<


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FiChiKZdBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein sehr schönes menschliches Interview.  Frau Ritter auch mal ganz anders als sie bei "Stern TV" immer gezeigt wird.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2019)

*Der Mann, der die Mauer abriss: Abbruchunternehmer Winfried Prem | Schwaben & Altbayern | BR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ay2XPpoZsd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (17. November 2019)

*AMD K6-2 DOS Graphics Boost with K6WC and SETK6*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_QTIadLd1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Intel DOS Graphics Boost with FastVID or MTRRLFBE*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Acq4_muebxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (21. November 2019)

*Die nächsten 10 Jahre - Gelegenheiten und Herausforderungen*
(YouTube)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KL9Wwll_ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. November 2019)

How Mechanical Switches are Made in Japan!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5waJ3-sKbhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und zwar geht es dabei zu Omron und es wird auch kurz gezeigt und erklärt wie die Tasten hergestellt und getestet werden.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2019)

*#TechNews: Xiaomi horcht uns aus? Das Quick Apps Debakel - Moschuss.de
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkswJsw4WN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2019)

*Tesla-Ersatzteil-Schock: ca. 1500€ für Stoßfänger-Teile hinten! 😳 So stehen wir zu Elektromobilität*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIEiXpBBSFQ:84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnFWNk9rw40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2019)

*Richtig oder falsch? - Nieren*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcjpQVbfTBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Richtig oder falsch? - Urin *
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hH5nq1P0kVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JultKcPcKjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (7. Dezember 2019)

*Gepanschte Medikamente - Der größte Apotheken-Skandal Deutschlands | WDR Doku*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTuD0vSd4Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Wie Toll Collect mit Steuergeld umgeht | Panorama | NDR*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5BlcRaXbQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Hand in the Trunk*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXBk0iN46_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (8. Dezember 2019)

*AT&T Archives: The UNIX Operating System*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tc4ROCJYbm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2019)

*Realer Irrsinn: 32 Schilder an Zebrastreifen in München | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBgjDIJP2mA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Dezember 2019)

Das ist der Deutsche "Rechtsstaat", 10 Jahre menschenunwürdige Freiheitsberaubung durch fragwürdige Einweisung in die Deutsche Psychatrie und keine Chance sich dagegen zu wehren:

*Der Fall Michael Perez - "Verloren" in der Psychatrie / SWR betrifft /SWR*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Fg7ja9xD44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Menschen über Jahrzehnte in Deutschen Psychatrien fragwürdig weggesperrt wurden und dort kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2019)

*E10? V-Power? Benzinpreis? Die 8 größten Sprit-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #80 | auto motor und sport* 
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIm8bR2B3zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2019)

*The Computer Chronicles - High Tech Israel (1993)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFvPeCrp4EY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Dezember 2019)

*Rettet Mazda den Verbrennungsmotor? 7 Irrtümer zu Skyactiv-X - Bloch erklärt #79 | auto motor sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAh4-f0hSRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Nuhr 2019 - Der Jahresrueckb... - Nuhr im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Dezember 2019)

*Amazon vernichtet offenbar Neuware - Bundesregierung will Warenvernichtung erschweren
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMI5z_ZK-vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2019)

*Wertexplosion! Warum ist Vanille teurer als Silber? | Galileo | ProSieben
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cJ22fUrOrfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (19. Januar 2020)

*Bagdad 1968* _(Wie schön die Welt da noch war!)_
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJ4iB0x0BEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2020)

*LEBENSMITTEL RETTEN - Sir Plus - Berlin
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtJnf6AQzhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2020)

Künstliche Intelligenz beim Militär  Die autonomen Killer  Armeen, ausgestattet mit autonomen Killerrobotern, sind längst keine  Science-Fiction mehr. Schon bald könnten Algorithmen über Leben und Tod  im Kriegsfall entscheiden. Ein Video der "New York Times". 

Autonome Waffen: Gefahren der Roboterarmeen - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2020)

*Neue Super-Batterie lädt in 5 Minuten - IBM kündigt High-Speed Akku an! - Clixoom nature
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0hmtPnHPK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metaltyp (20. Januar 2020)

Alles aussteigen...! Ein S-Bahnhof und die Wende (Dokumentation über die S-Bahnstation Oranienburg)
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhNpnJ9MjQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein (kurzer) Abriss über mexikanische Drogenkartelle aus Sicht eines Journalisten
Joe Rogan Experience #1253 - Ioan Grillo
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edZR_nPp1l8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Feature im Deutschlandfunk vom 07.01.2020 
Königreich des Schweigens
Textversion []Dlf Kultur
"Stimmen aus syrischen Gefängnissen. Das in den Bergen von Damaskus gelegene Militärgefängnis Saydnaya gilt als Todesfabrik. Zehntausende werden dort systematisch gebrochen und getötet. Da sie nichts sehen dürfen, tragen Geräusche die Erinnerungen der Überlebenden."
Quelle: Deutschlandfunk

Themenverwand:
Inside Saydnaya: Syria's Torture Prison




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysgnadic3Yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Quelle: Youtube)

Syrien: Wenn Tote sprechen könnten




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKeDLdT8oLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Quelle: Youtube)


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2020)

*EMPLOYEE TEACHES BOSS A LESSON (2020)*
[YouTube]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrVNTZ6ORm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2020)

*Gurkenwasser statt Streusalz: Winterdienst in Niederbayern | Gut zu wissen | BR*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRE4CAI6uWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=24b1K2uT5GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bPFrkmmmsJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Typ ist echt genial. Das macht der mit jeder Musikrichtung.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2020)

*Die beste Mensa Deutschlands: Günstig und Lecker | Abenteuer Leben | Kabel Eins*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZbtf0OlREI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DIe Kantine bei meinem Arbeitsplatz nutze ich nur noch um mein eigenes Essen in der Mikrowelle warm zu machen  Das was in diesem Video gezeigt wird sollte es auch bei mir geben.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2020)

*Blubbern und Co. - Die 8 größten Irrtümer zu V8-Motoren - Bloch erklärt #85 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieSfxt_yMUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (23. Februar 2020)

*Signs Hillary Clinton Is Having A Mental Breakdown *(Als Hillary noch die Hoffnung hatte, dass Obama erschossen wird, damit sie Präsidentin wird! Ein gutes Beispeil wieso sie Abschaum ist und verlohren hat!)
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I14IgrlKGHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

*5 Dinge, die du nie mit deinem Smartphone tun solltest!
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHyGvH3K9Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru9e0Us9X9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

*BSG Chemie Leipzig: Der perfekte Verein?! | Analyse*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wy0nrgzJUR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Februar 2020)

Tuffi – Wikipedia


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2020)

*Kultfilme die im Kino keiner sehen wollte
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0T8vQVbdTD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Februar 2020)

*Tiny robots with giant potential | Paul McEuen and Marc Miskin*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-_pzQqo7c0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2020)

*Die Altersfreigabe der FSK: So schlecht wie ihr Ruf?
*(Quelle: YouTube)
*




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=hCg1iERy9hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2020)

*The Computer Chronicles - Beginner's Guide to PCs (1993)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYeMDcMLxKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. März 2020)

*08/15: Warum sich jeder Hollywood-Film GLEICH anfühlt!*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78ILG8wCPCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metaltyp (4. März 2020)

*Robin Williams and Craig Ferguson Complete*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GsPoTRd4C4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schlechten Tag gehabt? Einfach mal reinschauen!


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LaZJeVJ8CwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2020)

*High Protein Joghurt: Abzocke im Kühlregal | Tricks der Lebensmittelindustrie
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VRxhlfylTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (5. März 2020)

*The Computer Chronicles - Build Your Own PC (1992)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J5_doCwi608

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2020)

*Weltpremiere: Dieses Solarkraftwerk produziert mehr Strom und braucht „keinen“ Platz!
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq117TQiz2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fly4Fun (5. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PJZz04JGjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. März 2020)

Coronavirus: Warum hamstern die Deutschen Nudeln und KLOPAPIER? | heute-show vom 06.03.2020





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5O-sfct4lRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2020)

*Avocado: Ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen | Nelson Müller Doku*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCyUejTEEzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RaB1Cn8XOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_zDX_LTDT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. März 2020)

*Kartoffeln: Das musst du für deinen nächsten Einkauf wissen | Nelson Müller Doku*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csYUi1zWblQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IzfYaBgdw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2020)

*Geschichte des Osmanischen Reich
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QX6Knu4sUkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kaiserreich Österreich-Ungarn: Sis(s)i-Romantik und Vielvölker-Realität
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5XgbqPna3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (15. März 2020)

*Can you replace your C64 PLA for under $3?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKyoh_gGTYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

Mann, Sieber! vom 10. Maerz 2020 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## PCGHGS (15. März 2020)

*Angstmacher Coronavirus: Historische Seuchen und Krankheiten*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-0fd5x10W-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Corona & Co.: Die Geschichte der Hygiene
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmD6DlJOdXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (16. März 2020)

*Glassblowing at Bell Labs, Murray Hill, NJ, 1979*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJI1dOLmaQY:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2020)

*DER RUN AUF DIE ROLLE: Das Toilettenpapier – Phänomen in der Krise*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=clee1fenjoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt hört doch mal auf zu übertreiben mit dem Klopapier!


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2020)

*Sind die SUV an allem Schuld? Die 7 größten Irrtümer zum CO2-Grenzwert - Bloch erklärt #89 | ams)
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzFTezBYWUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fly4Fun (19. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dAVSgliKgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2020)

*Wie kann ich Corona, Erkältung und Grippe voneinander unterscheiden? | Dr. Johannes Wimmer*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnxgCLtQgnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2020)

*Gregor Gysi & Prof. Dr. Karl Lauterbach - Rente und Ungerechtigkeit           *







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHwaAdnxYLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2020)

Ein intelligenter Einzeller, der BLOB, anzuschauen bis 19/05/2020
Hat sogar Bezug zum Forum,  dass es um Robotersteuerung geht,
zumindest ein paar Minuten, Sehr interessante Grundlagenforschung

Der Blob - Schleimiger Superorganismus | ARTE


----------



## INU.ID (22. März 2020)

*Fortbewegung der Zukunft - Für welche Mobilität entscheiden wir uns? | Doku | ARTE           *








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8yseSD954Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWgw_j1RSkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (25. März 2020)

*The Computer Chronicles - Megahertz Mania (1989)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHuwKBJwEx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2020)

*4 Stromer im Test: Wie steigt der Verbrauch mit höherem Tempo? - Bloch erklärt #88 | auto motor sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8zkg2jAXHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*0-100, Verbrauch & Nordschleife: Die 7 größten Irrtümer zum Porsche Taycan - Bloch erklärt #90 |* *auto motor sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCPLdmloQkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7bDJIMI744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2020)

*The Backwards Brain Bicycle - Smarter Every Day 133*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFzDaBzBlL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2020)

Mal etwas für unsere Hundebesitzer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIHrDdu_bVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2020)

*Coronavirus – 3 große Irrtümer | Jasmina Neudecker*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dznAruU2WHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FyayqQEgy_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2020)

*Pro und Contra: Brauchen wir eine Mundschutzpflicht?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGyiW-Fe_Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2020)

*"Fake" chips?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k72SFBOZ_lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wos0BtDQ0e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich schaffe nicht mal 30.


----------



## Poulton (4. April 2020)

*The Computer Chronicles - Mainframes to Minis to Micros (1983)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpXnqBfgvPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

*Die Corona-Verschwörung? Fundierte Kritik vs. Falschmeldungen*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NLUWZqGpyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (4. April 2020)

*Die Geldroboter | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrsjhePHDrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2020)

*Rainer Bonhof - Der Blonde, der nach Netzer kam (1978) | ZwWdF*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=blwTZp5FZeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sVBplH8IN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2020)

*Der Wesfälische Frieden 1648 – kurz erklärt | Terra X statt Schule*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zBXIi3Bz1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v4SNG6vhNtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdtXFKx2Hyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2020)

DARTH MAUL: Apprentice - A Star Wars Fan-Film




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djo_91jN3Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Per Zufall drauf gestossen und echt gut gemachter FanFilm


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvvlkbChxI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2020)

*Coronavirus als gemeinsamer Feind: Wie die Pandemie Gläubige in Jerusalem näher zusammenbringt*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8T1Ta3_m10M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cI8GtrVlAGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2020)

*Jim Browning - Spying on the Scammers [1/4]*
Ein genialer Einblick in die Arbeitsweise dieser Leute. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=le71yVPh4uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. April 2020)

*Typisch Deutsch? Das steckt hinter dem Mythos Preußen | Terra X
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z5npXB4rjPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. April 2020)

Sehr spannend über Wölfe in Indien. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3g6uXLDAFo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. April 2020)

*Die Geschichte der Germanen*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y7Gf7iwF90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2020)

Wir sollten ernsthaft darüber nachdenken die Lebensmittelindustrie an den Folgekosten von bestimmten Erkankungen zu "beteiligen":

*Dick, dicker, fettes Geld / Doku / ARTE / 1h:27min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTDJ8lUyvSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. April 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir sollten ernsthaft darüber nachdenken die Lebensmittelindustrie an den Folgekosten von bestimmten Erkankungen zu "beteiligen":


Schreckliche Doku. Ist das das Werk von Hardcore-Deterministen? Diese armen, hilflosen, unmündigen Übergewichtigen.
Natürlich ist zunächst einmal jeder selbst für seine Ernährung und seine Kalorienbilanz verantwortlich und nicht die Lebensmittelindustrie.
Die Lebensmittelindustrie mag viel Schrott produzieren. Dennoch wird niemand dazu gezwungen, die Produkte zu konsumieren.
Statt den Ansatz zu gehen, dass das Bildungssystem bereits in der Schule (wenn die Eltern es verpassen sollten) dazu beiträgt, hier aufklärend tätig zu werden, müssen natürlich die bösen Kapitalisten betraft werden, die die Menschen verfetten.

Raucher sind ja auch nur Opfer ihrer Umwelt und deswegen sollten Zigarettenhersteller die Kosten für die Behandlungen ihrer späteren Erkrankungen tragen, ne?
Wie soll man denn auch nur auf diese aromatischen Glimmstängel verzichten? Es raucht ja eh jeder Dritte und dann erst diese allgegenwärtige Werbung.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2020)

*Russische Zaren: Die 5 bekanntesten Herrscher
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCUkD037loY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsDwFGz0Okg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2020)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Schreckliche Doku. Ist das das Werk von Hardcore-Deterministen? Diese armen, hilflosen, unmündigen Übergewichtigen.
> Natürlich ist zunächst einmal jeder selbst für seine Ernährung und seine Kalorienbilanz verantwortlich und nicht die Lebensmittelindustrie.
> Die Lebensmittelindustrie mag viel Schrott produzieren. Dennoch wird niemand dazu gezwungen, die Produkte zu konsumieren.
> Statt den Ansatz zu gehen, dass das Bildungssystem bereits in der Schule (wenn die Eltern es verpassen sollten) dazu beiträgt, hier aufklärend tätig zu werden, müssen natürlich die bösen Kapitalisten betraft werden, die die Menschen verfetten.
> ...



Gratulation Inhalt des Videos nicht verstanden.


----------



## Godslayer666 (26. April 2020)

Ich möchte nur mal kurz zum allgemeinen Verständnis zwei Dinge aufgreifen, die so falsch sind, dass ich sie nicht einfach unkommentiert lassen kann - auch wenn Diskussionen in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen haben.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Die Lebensmittelindustrie mag viel Schrott produzieren. Dennoch wird niemand dazu gezwungen, die Produkte zu konsumieren.


Ich weiß nicht ob du selber für deinen Unterhalt aufkommst, aber soll es soll Lebensumstände geben, wo nicht jeder das Beste vom Besten kaufen kann und dies gilt insbesondere für Nahrungsmittel. Von der Industrie nicht "verseuchte" (nicht dick machende - auch leere Kalorien genannte) Lebensmittel sind nun mal teurer, dafür braucht man auch kein Experte sein, sondern ein schlichter Vergleich der Lebensmittel im Supermarkt genügt, um zu dieser Kenntnis zu erlangen. Diese Leute nur darauf zu reduzieren, sie wären ja selber dafür verantwortlich, ist nicht nur Naiv, es zeigt auch wie ignorant ein Mensch sein kann.



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Raucher sind ja auch nur Opfer ihrer Umwelt und deswegen sollten Zigarettenhersteller die Kosten für die Behandlungen ihrer späteren Erkrankungen tragen, ne?
> Wie soll man denn auch nur auf diese aromatischen Glimmstängel verzichten? Es raucht ja eh jeder Dritte und dann erst diese allgegenwärtige Werbung.


Dies ist der perfekte Äpfel vs Birnen Vergleich wie man ihn nicht hätte besser aufzeigen können. Zigaretten sind aller höchstens ein Genussmittel und überhaupt nicht Notwendig um zu Leben - im Gegensatz zu Lebensmitteln.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2020)

*Corona in der Türkei: Wie Istanbul gegen das Virus kämpft
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mq90vV3ITEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2pfK_gR7kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. April 2020)

*Fun-Motor oder Arbeitstier? Die 8 größten Vierzylinder-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #93 |auto motor sport
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BL66CVhfTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2020)

*Michael Moore Presents: Planet of the Humans | Full Documentary | Directed by Jeff Gibbs*

Für eine begrenzte Zeit (ich habe irgendwo was von 50 Tagen gelesen, der Upload war am 21.04.2020, manche Quellen sagen nur bis 21.05.2020) soll diese Dokumentation kostenlos auf Youtube zu Verfügung stehen.



> &#8222;Es gibt einen Ausweg&#8220;, sagt auch Regisseur Gibbs im Film. &#8222;Wir Menschen  müssen akzeptieren, dass unendliches Wachstum auf einem endlichen  Planeten Selbstmord ist. [&#8230;] Wenn wir uns selbst unter Kontrolle  bringen, ist alles möglich.&#8220;
> ...
> Mit unserer Empfehlung sind wir dennoch nicht mehr glücklich.  Kritiker*innen von vielen Seiten bemängeln, *dass Teile des Films auf  falschen Annahmen und veralteten Zahlen basieren* &#8211; etwa was  Solaranlagen, Windenergie oder Elektroautos angeht. Mehr dazu lest ihr  zum Beispiel in den ausführlichen Rezensionen von &#8222;grist&#8220; und &#8222;filmsforaction&#8220;.


Kontroverse Michael-Moore-Doku: Warum wir mit unserer Empfehlung nicht mehr glücklich sind



> Die zentrale Frage des Dokumentarfilms von Jeff Gibbs ist: Wann hat sich  die Menschheit endgültig selbst zerstört? Der Film ist deprimierend,  aber wichtig, weil er die Scheinheiligkeit eines Schlages von Menschen  zeigt, die sich Umweltschützer nennen.


«Planet of the Humans»: Der ultimative Umweltkatastrophenfilm






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zk11vI-7czE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. April 2020)

The mind behind Linux | Linus Torvalds





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8NPllzkFhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Per Zufall drauf gestossen und Schade habe ich es nicht schon früher gefunden


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2020)

Mikroelektronik Was bringt sie (DDR 1981) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U13cBEOu0o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YX4b7gnb7bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Mai 2020)

*

Spying on the Scammers*
(Quelle YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rmvhwwiQAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier die Videos des Youtubers:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=le71yVPh4uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uV-qa9M-o4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jTXN9iTKHc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G15xjQM-rGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Mai 2020)

*Captain Tom wird 100*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBfILz5Ec0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1dnocPQXDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2020)

Die Karbidfabrik






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUO3DCSmPVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQBvRf-UPWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2020)

*Flop oder genial? Die 9 unnötigsten Auto-Erfindungen - Bloch erklärt #91 | auto motor & sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fn-wEjfsPNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Flop oder genial (Teil 2): 7 Auto-Erfindungen, die sich nie durchgesetzt haben - Bloch erklärt #94*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=selOW4RXFsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2020)

12-KERN Gaming PC für 244€ auf Amazon bestellt..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jw8VZilF1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



12 Kern Ultra Gaming PC für 244€? Ist doch ein wahres Schnäppchen


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2020)

Es gibt keinen FX mit 12 Kernen, sondern maximal mit 8 und auch der eigentlich nur 4 lahme Module.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2020)

*Automobile Risiken - Reportage (1981 bis 1989)
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fs3BMSrwz_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen FX mit 12 Kernen, sondern maximal mit 8 und auch der eigentlich nur 4 lahme Module.



Richtig  Und genau deswegen habe ich es hier gepostet


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Mai 2020)

*Hollywood im Corona-Lockdown: Die Folgen der Krise
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2LW24R8q7eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Mai 2020)

*How To Build The Most Modern Underground Swimming Pools with Underground House*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NT0EmAgP-_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gebaut nur mit Primitiven Werkzeugen, keine Baumaschinen


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzUoe-9bKa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Mai 2020)

*Warum dich manche Filme fesseln&#8230; und andere nicht!*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gu5KWq4xebQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Mai 2020)

*Off the Grid on a Homemade Island / Great Big Story*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9WWzbzevTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 2min 33sek


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Mai 2020)

*Veyron & Co.: 10 Sportwagen, die ich NIE vergessen werde - Bloch erklärt #96 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jOHpFzgN770

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzjWFHovLvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2020)

*Geschichte der (neutralen) Schweiz*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDPj-FW9xRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

*Lebensgefahr trotz Prüfplakette? (Doku)*





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x6bdmvz

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Frontal21: Dieselabgase - Ein Software-Update auf dem Prüfstand*

https://www.zdf.de/politik/frontal-21/dieselabgase-software-update-100.html


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2020)

*Die Geschichte der Vereinten Nationen (UNO)
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HspzFX9v8es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2020)

Wenn du als junger Anleger irgendwo her Geld hast, aber du nicht den Grips besitzt damit auch verantwortungsvoll umgehen zu können, dich aber trotzdem für einen schlauen Macher hältst und dann ausgenommen wirst.
Dabei kann jemanden der nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist schon nach den ersten paar Sätzen des CEOs am Anfang des Videos klar sein das es sich dabei um eine Art von Schneeballsystem handelt, das auf relativ wohlhabende naive junge Erwachsene, mit Selbstüberschätzung, abzielt.

Trotzdem recht sehenswert mal zu sehen wer bei sowas Opfer wird und wie die Tricks der Initatoren eines solchen Systems doch sind, eigentlich sehr durchschaubar, wenn man kritisch ist und nicht einfach naiv daran glauben will:

*Das schnelle Geld | Panorama - die Reporter | NDR
(Quelle: Youtube)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNieth9wBTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 30min 12sek


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Mai 2020)

*Russische Zaren: Die 5 bekanntesten Herrscher*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCUkD037loY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2020)

Auswanderer in Corona-Zeiten | ARTE Re:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejvpGmlaYbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Mai 2020)

*AMD-Laptops, Vorbehalte bei Herstellern und Kunden, hausgemachte Probleme und die blaue Verschwörung*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-wsfYhkjZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2020)

*Russland: Die Raubfischer aus Nordkorea / Doku / arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f35LhZzqnI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 24min 46sek


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SpyavZgZYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sport/Bewegung und musizieren soll am besten gegen Demenz helfen.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Mai 2020)

*Die Geschichte der Sudetendeutschen*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEYPqQxDfAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Mai 2020)

*Bugatti Chiron - Hypercar mit 1500 Ps | Welt ( ehemals N24 )
*( Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iabQKk0iSBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Mai 2020)

*Sound im Auto: Die 8 größten HiFi-Irrtümer &#8211; Bloch erklärt #98 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n9uwmK8rxu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (27. Mai 2020)

*Angry German Kid: Wie Focus TV ein Leben ruiniert hat*
(Quelle:YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xVdFubWkQrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2020)

*Agrophotovoltaik in der Landwirtschaft: Sonnenstrom vom Acker | Gut zu wissen | BR
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gb5B6KlrwAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2020)

Die Kurden &#8211; Unterdrueckung, Terrorismus und Verrat - ZDFmediathek


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2020)

*Darum ist Kultur so wichtig*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsORm14TB0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2020)

Nigeria: Die Ölpest im Nigerdelta | Doku | ARTE




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcuA2DbWDCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider nix neues und die traurige Wahrheit.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Mai 2020)

*Die Geschichte Saudi-Arabiens
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFFMWkK8nZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (31. Mai 2020)

zdf zoom - Das Drama um die Sozialwohnungen


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Mai 2020)

*Wie das Virus angreift - Überlebende berichten*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9p86-BXVvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2020)

*Die Zerstörung der Presse*



(Rezo ja lol ey - YouTube)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkncijUZGKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2020)

*Geschichte der Geheimbünde | Illuminati und Freimaurer*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iy9Dpimk2PI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ion (1. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRXrbZJ7yNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Juni 2020)

*Prager Fenstersturz &#8211; die Folgen bis heute*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPm3PrEiIwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2020)

Für manch einen scheint der Thread eine Einladung dafür zu sein, jeden dahergelaufenen Quacksalber zu posten...


unabhängig davon:
*The Computer Chronicles - Computer Kids (1987)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmMY76ffftc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Juni 2020)

*Leben ohne Alkohol - Wie schwer fällt der Verzicht?*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAWhM2hmqjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2020)

Kreative Köche revolutionieren die Kantine | ARTE Re:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qY_yP6KRNSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Kantine an meinem Arbeitsplatz kann da noch viel lernen, das Essen dort kostet ohne Getränk 2,50€ und war noch nie wirklich zufrieden. Gehe deswegen entweder auswärts Essen oder nehme Essen von zu Hause mit, die Warteschlange an den Mikrowellen nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2020)

*1.000.000 Kilometer: So hält dein Auto ewig! - Bloch erklärt #100 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anxsjPewQl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2020)

Louis de Funès Doku von Arte: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkLxExzNzos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peter Falk Doku von Arte: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qTlS6qCT2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2020)

*Robert Koch: (Kein) Held der Medizin?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hoB_Lotyblw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

*Gekaufte Wahrheit - Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-obZ7kMrLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine Dokumentation von 2010 über die Verstrickung von Pharmafirmen bei der Gentechnik und die Verhinderung von Studien zur Gesundheitsgefahr. 
Gekaufte Wahrheit &#8211; Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juni 2020)

*Digitalisierung in der Corona-Pandemie: Was bleibt nach der Krise?*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gauqLI4kKMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2020)

*Analysiert die Kapitalverbrechen von Frauen / Kriminalpsychologin Lydia Benecke / SWR1 Leute*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5XPe5o6-fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 33min 31sek


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2020)

*Bei Anonymous gewesen - dann kam die Polizei - Speak 1337 Podcast
*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IOaKtnLy7KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (30. Juni 2020)

Richtig witziger Kanal, wie einTyp Internetbetrüger aus Indien bestraft! 
YouTube

*Destroying a scam call center
*(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHHzoDqZL8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Dismantling a scam*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_drmu_2Ump4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The dumbest scammers of 2019*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjH9_6Ibai4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*'living without eating for NINE YEARS' BUSTED*
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwOX7vOf0_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Juni 2020)

*Verbotene Filme: Warum werden Filme INDIZIERT?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lERvWcrH_oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2020)

* (BR) Gekaufte Wahrheit - Gentechnik im Magnetfeld des Geldes
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-obZ7kMrLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2020)

CC2tv #264 Der Flatulator, DAB+ Die Theorie, DAB+ Die Praxis





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-JFF86JyUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (5. Juli 2020)

Im Zeichen der ganzen BLM Bewegung eine tolle Doku über die Geschichte der Sklaverei.

*Menschenhandel - Eine kurze Geschichte der Sklaverei (1/4) | Doku | ARTE*
(YouTube)

*INU-Edit:

Da das Video auf YouTube entfernt wurde, hier eine alternative Quelle:*




__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/436407959

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=icCqgx2FbUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von der Sorte kenne ich auch welche.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Juli 2020)

*Funkloch-Streit in Sachsen-Anhalt| tagesthemen mittendrin
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ac1om8Nhs24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jRN3iD_75_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Juli 2020)

*Rassismus-Debatte: Streit um koloniales Erbe in deutschen Städten
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s1eY5Lfxltc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j188iKA7a1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2020)

*Hollywood & Klimawandel: Sind Filme Klimakiller?
*(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyLdhnvoj8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sunrqa4_Wlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2020)

"Herrlich" diese Rentner:
*
Realer Irrsinn: Mysteriöse Unfallserie / extra3 / NDR / Dauer: 2min 48sek*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eZamovAY1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b-LOiS6N2HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUxr_54R7Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2020)

*Terroranschläge in der Geschichte
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDBQGN2yl8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (4. August 2020)

*How “forever chemicals” polluted America’s water*
(Vox - YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZHuZkUUYM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt auch einen Film zu dem Thema, der nennt sich "Dark Waters" oder auf deutsch "Vergiftete Wahrheit" aus dem Jahre 2019.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BG-E7SuNT1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. August 2020)

*Besonders, aber auch gut? Wankel, 3-Zylinder, Turbine & Co - Bloch erklärt #106 | auto motor sport
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cD4V5M4Wd8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2020)

*Groß-Simbabwe: Enthüllung einer Ruinenstadt / Abenteuer Archäologie / arte / Dauer: 26Min 14Sek*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMp5E-4TW4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2020)

*Karl der Große: Der Vater Europas?
*(Quelle: Youtube)*





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rf5PF77Rx68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2020)

Wer Zeit hat und wegetechnisch nicht zuviel Aufwand betreiben muss um hinzukommen sollte mal vorbeischauen und sich die Ausstellung anschauen.
Ist eines der wenigen Themen im Zusammenhang mit der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus das sonst ehr etwas weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommt und auch inhaltlich weniger oft durchgekaut wurde. *

Ausstellung über K Z-Aufseherinnen in der Gedenkstätte Ravensbrück / tagesschau / Dauer: 1Min 36Sek*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qREUg-j56I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2020)

*Hagia Sophia: Von der Kirche zur Moschee
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRkL5H-J4-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUNKQqCRFuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2020)

*Strafe für beschlagnahmte Filme: Zensur in Deutschland?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=399jDNFTkhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (12. August 2020)

*Sail On, Voyager! - PBS's The Infinite Voyage series (1990)*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tp4t_5v_y_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. August 2020)

*Wie entsteht Schadenfreude? | Wer nicht fragt, stirbt dumm | ARTE
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWQMs5L3npc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKflZe0jsiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2020)

*Innovations-Check: Was kann die neue Mercedes S-Klasse (W223)? - Bloch erklärt #107| auto motor sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7AoqEWcBHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EZkwnqb-4vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

*Das Vichy-Regime: Die Nazi-Kollaborateure
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Mf6D_zwGhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0VpTjZL57U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2020)

*Die Wahrheit über die Bundesliga
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdJuUqd0iK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yqkjdlzqLd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9I_QvEXDv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2020)

Array


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kizCCIhtUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. August 2020)

*Ist Drehmoment wichtiger als Leistung? Die 5 größten Irrtümer zu PS & Co. - Bloch erklärt #109 | ams*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hP-91ECP14Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRL1hseHO-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. August 2020)

*3 unbequeme Wahrheiten über Teslas OTA-Software-Updates die gerne verschweigen werden*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2gGc1uiveX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qavePUOut_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (25. August 2020)

*BRABUS - Die Edeltuner aus dem Ruhrgebiet (N24 Doku/Welt)
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEZ0eRy2gAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uhPrDnXp8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2020)

*New York: Eine visuelle Zeitreise*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sfY3v7DbyBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. August 2020)

*Das ungerechte US-Wahlsystem | extra 3 | NDR
*(Quelle: Youtube)*





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bo4bSbcjDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bTIcQMwYC1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dSm0kZhTGbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2020)

*Darf ich Polizisten filmen? | Rechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke
*(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ILk0bTezq7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YQBslPEZceI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. September 2020)

*Elon Musk und Herbert Diess fahren den VW ID.3 (deutsche Untertitel)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fd90uIWzdCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHk13Xa8dqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (10. September 2020)

2021 Citroen AMI - Kaufberatung, Test deutsch, Review, Fahrbericht Ausfahrt.tv





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SA_nGgP-1wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2021 Citroen AMI - Meine Meinung und Erfahrungen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0gki7I3OWBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2020)

*New York: Deswegen verlassen so viele Menschen NYC*
(Quelle: Youtube) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=um1CiLSp-rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JzHWSqMdo1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (24. September 2020)

*Korean Businesses Targeted During LA Riots | NBC Nightly News*
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeY0bbntWzzVIaj2z3QigXg)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Dvwn4aXE8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*L.A. Burning: The Riots 25 Years Later - Gun Store Manager David Joo Looks Back | A&E*
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNIFiHaLZkYASaWDdkC1njg)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCYT9Hew9ZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Wie Amazon seine Konkurrenz zerstört*
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKGMHVipEvuZudhHD05FOYA)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ieOgOESfU0U:356

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tD8otqFn6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich werde es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2020)

*Was auch immer geschieht.*
 (Quelle: Youtube) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7K1PeiE8TZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (28. September 2020)

*Dominon (Dokumentation über Tierausbeutung, 2018)*
[DEUTSCH]


> Dominion deckt mit Hilfe von Drohnen, versteckten und handheld Kameras die dunkle Schattenseite der modernen landwirtschaftlichen Tierhaltung auf. Dabei stellt die Dokumentation die Moral und Rechtsgültigkeit der menschlichen Herrschaft über das Tierreich in Frage. Während hauptsächlich die Tierzucht für Nahrung thematisiert wird, behandelt Dominion auch andere Arten und Weisen, wie Tiere vom Menschen ausgebeutet und misshandelt werden. So zum Beispiel zum Zwecke von Kleidung, Unterhaltung und wissenschaftlicher Forschung. Dies ist die auf Deutsch synchronisierte Fassung der Doku. Dominion auf Deutsch vertont zu veröffentlichen soll helfen, die Nachricht noch besser zu verbreiten und das Bewusstsein der deutschsprachigen Menschen zu diesem Thema zu erweitern.






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/381266767

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[ENGLISH]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQRAfJyEsko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal. (Dokumentation 2020)*


> Journalist Thilo Mischke hat in den vergangenen 18 Monaten innerhalb rechter Netzwerke recherchiert und Anhänger verschiedener rechter und rechtsextremer Gruppierungen getroffen. Im "ProSieben Spezial: Rechts. Deutsch. Radikal." geht er der Frage nach: "Ist unsere freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung in Gefahr?"



*INU-Edit: Da das verlinkte YouTube-Video entfernt wurde, hier eine alternative Quelle:* *Klick*


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Od6FYx69w5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (2. Oktober 2020)

*Amerikas neue Nazis – Aufmarsch in Charlottesville [DOKU/2019/HD]*
Am 12. August 2017 eskaliert in Charlottesville im US-Bundesstaat Virginia eine rechtsextreme Demonstration der Vereinigungsbewegung "Unite the Right". Amerikas neue Nazis zeigen Gesicht. in Rechtsextremist fährt mit seinem Auto in eine Gruppe Gegendemonstranten, ein Mensch stirbt. Der Tod der jungen Frau wird zum Sinnbild einer neuen Gewaltbereitschaft der US-amerikanischen Neonazi-Szene. Die Dokumentation macht sich auf die Suche nach Hintermännern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Enp7I7SyA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Rassenkrieg in den USA - Die Ziele der Alt-Right [Arte Doku, 2019]*
Die Rolle von Richard Spencer beim Aufbau der Alt-Right? Was ist die Alt-Right, was verfolgt Sie für Ziele, Was ist Ihre Vision? Was ist die Rolle von Donald Trump und seiner Wahl zum Präsidenten der USA?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7Ua2tAg1J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aTPwbVqU6lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Oktober 2020)

*7°-Regel & Co.: Die 8 größten Reifen-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #84 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kb0RZEHiKDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (5. Oktober 2020)

*Age of Stupid - Warum tun wir nichts? [Doku 2009]*


> This ambitious documentary/drama/animation hybrid stars Pete Postlethwaite as an archivist in the devastated world of the future, asking the question: "Why didn't we stop climate change when we still had the chance?" He looks back on footage of real people around the world in the years leading up to 2015 before runaway climate change took place.


[ENGLISH original, nederlands subtitles]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=awVbLg59tR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*The Age of Stupid revisited: what's changed on climate change? [2019]*


> Ten years after climate movie The Age of Stupid had its green-carpet, solar-powered premiere, we follow its director as she revisits people and places from the film and asks: are we still heading for the catastrophic future it depicted?


[ENGLISH]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqHKYwxEIRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (5. Oktober 2020)

*Ben Kingsley reminisces about the making of Richard Attenborough's "Gandhi"*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-s688I0LRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Making of Ghandi*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-CBpDJntDs:101

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (7. Oktober 2020)

*Sophie Scholl – Die Seele des Widerstands*
Szenische Dokumentation in der Reihe 'Frauen, die Geschichte machten', 2013





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTQQIpMAXPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Oktober 2020)

Eine der besten Folgen der Anstalt. Diesmal zum Thema Julian Assange:

*Die Anstalt - Folge 54 *
(Quelle: ZDF)

https://www.zdf.de/comedy/die-anstalt/die-anstalt-vom-29-september-2020-100.html

Hier ein paar weiterführende Links zum Thema.

https://www.republik.ch/2020/01/31/nils-melzer-spricht-ueber-wikileaks-gruender-julian-assange
https://martinsonneborn.de/free-assange/


----------



## 700RRaptor (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVTcirxdRWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil um das Klima 'zu retten', sodass Mensch und Natur noch lange lebt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjIci91FRX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdkOflblzL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSkPNMjRRio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (13. Oktober 2020)

*Die Erdzerstörer* Dokumentarfilm Frankreich 2019 | arte


> Mit der Erfindung der Dampfmaschine fing es an. Mit revolutionärer Rasanz machte sich der Mensch die Erde untertan. Eine Erfindung jagte die nächste, eine Technologie toppte die andere. Für mehr Komfort. Mehr Konsum. Mehr Wohlstand. Und die Erde? Wie lange hält sie den Menschen angesichts der ungeheuren Umweltzerstörung noch aus? Jean-Robert Viallet blickt anhand von Archivaufnahmen aus aller Welt in die Geschichte der letzten beiden Jahrhunderte, von der Kohle-Ära bis in die Zeit von Big Data.
> 
> Der Anstieg des Meeresspiegels und das Abschmelzen der Polkappen stehen symptomatisch für einen Prozess, der unaufhaltsam scheint. Regierungen und multinationale Konzerne werden immer öfter als Verantwortliche ausgemacht: Umweltorganisationen reichen Petitionen ein und berühmte Persönlichkeiten rufen zum Handeln auf. Forscher veröffentlichen erschreckende Zahlen: Seit Beginn des Industriezeitalters wurden über 1.400 Milliarden Tonnen Kohlenstoffdioxid in die Atmosphäre gepumpt. Die biologische Vielfalt ging rapide zurück, und Prognosen sprechen von 250 Millionen bis eine Milliarde Klimaflüchtlingen - hochgerechnet bis ins Jahr 2050. Bis 2100 werden auf knapp 40 Prozent der Erdoberfläche Bedingungen herrschen, mit denen kein lebender Organismus des blauen Planeten je konfrontiert wurde. Würde man die Lebensdauer der Erde auf 24 Stunden herunterbrechen, so entwickelte sich der Homo habilis in der allerletzten Minute; das Holozän - die letzten 10.000 Jahre - entspräche der letzten Viertelsekunde und das Industriezeitalter den zwei letzten Tausendstelsekunden. In dieser kurzen Zeit hat der Mensch eine so immense Kraft entwickelt, dass er die Macht über das System Erde übernehmen konnte. "Die Erdzerstörer" entstand in Zusammenarbeit mit den Wissenschaftshistorikern Christophe Bonneuil und Jean-Baptiste Fressoz. Die Autoren werfen einen kompromisslosen Blick auf die letzten 200 Jahre des Industriekapitalismus: Sie erzählen vom Abbau der fossilen Brennstoffe, der Erfindung des Automobils, der Kernkraft und dem Massenkonsum; vom Imperialismus, von Kriegen, vom Wachstum der Städte, von industrieller Landwirtschaft und von Globalisierung. Die Sendung möchte auch zeigen, wer für all das verantwortlich ist. Denn die Schuld an der Umweltkrise trägt nicht die Menschheit an sich - historisch gesehen trifft sie nur eine kleine Minderheit, als erstes Nordamerikaner und Europäer. Die reichsten 20 Prozent der Erdenbürger sind die schlimmsten CO2-Sünder, und ein Fünftel der Weltbevölkerung pflegt heute die verschwenderische Lebensweise, die sich bereits ab dem frühen 19. Jahrhundert im Bürgertum von Industrieländern und Kolonialmächten entwickelte.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWlbnNDu6OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HxqIHhYPAoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG6FX4csMpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALgXflLVLBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (16. Oktober 2020)

*Traktor, Mähdrescher & Ermtemaschinen - Das Fendt Landmaschinen-Werk (N24Doku/Welt)*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wxTNY6-9Bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2020)

* Die 9 größten Irrtümer zum Brennstoffzellen-Auto - Bloch erklärt #113 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZuRamCqj1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8Q8xubfOts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2020)

*Wo ist die Revolution? 4 Keyfacts zum Tesla Battery Day - Bloch erklärt #111 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1m9wOKC-JFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0xTKxbIElU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Oktober 2020)

*Als Monopoly noch antikapitalistisch war / Kultur erklärt-Flick Flack / arte*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAQUUVICiOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 4min 5sek


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (18. Oktober 2020)

Howard Zinn - You Can't Be Neutral On A Moving Train​


> _*Howard Zinn: You Can't Be Neutral on a Moving Train*_ is a 2004 documentary film narrated by Matt Damon about the life and times of historian, activist and author Howard Zinn and his involvement in some of the most important social movements of the past fifty years.
> Howard Zinn was a radical historian and a lifelong progressive activist against war and for social justice. His seminal book "A People's History of the United States", reveals a history of the consistant exploitation and manipulation of American workers by a political and economic elite.


[ENGLISH]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwuJjWE-XrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2020)

*Porsche Taycan Turbo S - E-Sportwagen mit 761 PS (N24Doku/Welt)*
(Quelle: Yotube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CEd6xf3T9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Oktober 2020)

*Zwanzigeins | Karambolage | ARTE*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5YZSZTO2tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttsAPgYBe6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Oktober 2020)

Von asiatisch / indisch / afrikanischen Migranten-Göttern, Zyklopischen Schleuserbanden und der EU finanzierten Argonauten-Grenzschützern. 

*Fluss ohne Wiederkehr / 50 Shades of Greek / arte*
(Qulle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cnFh_pOhEco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 3min 2sek


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Oktober 2020)

Martin Sonneborn war in Bergkarabach und hat von seiner Reise dorthin ein Video veröffentlicht, welches ehr seltene Einblicke in die kleine (nicht anerkante) Bergrepublik gewährt.
Definitiv empfehlenswert:

*In Gefahr & größter Not / Martin Sonneborn*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EGUwg4Qjt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 22min 42sek


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2020)

Mal was passendes zu Halloween 
THE SACRED RIANA : CONJURING , CHAPTER ASTAROTH. (SEMUA KEINGINANMU TERKABUL)​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTGxgDao0dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um zu verstehen was gesagt wird, Untertitel auf Englisch einschalten.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (31. Oktober 2020)

Kein Gott, kein Herr!   Eine kleine Geschichte der Anarchie​*Zweiteilige Arte Doku, 2016*


> Der Anarchismus brachte die Welt immer wieder ins Wanken, ermöglichte aber auch die ersten sozialen Errungenschaften und beeinflusste die großen Revolutionen des 20. Jahrhunderts. Wo nahm diese Bewegung ihren Anfang, die seit 150 Jahren jeden Herrn und jeden Gott ablehnt? Warum ist der Anarchismus, der eine bessere Welt wollte als die, die sie früher war, noch immer aktuell? Vom Aufstand der Pariser Kommune 1871 bis zur Gründung der ersten großen Gewerkschaften, von der Entstehung libertärer Milieus mit alternativen Lebensentwürfen bis hin zur Einrichtung freier Schulen: Die anarchistische Bewegung hat die ersten Revolutionen angestoßen und gehört zu den entscheidenden Triebkräften großer sozialer Errungenschaften. Trotz dieser positiven Aspekte, hat der Anarchismus zweifelsohne seine Schattenseiten: Viele seiner Anhänger rechtfertigen den Einsatz von Waffen und Gewalt. Die zweiteilige Dokumentation beleuchtet von Frankreich über Japan bis nach Chicago und Buenos Aires die Ursprünge dieser politischen Philosophie und porträtiert die geistigen Väter der anarchistischen Bewegung wie etwa Pierre-Joseph Proudhon oder Michail Bakunin. Darüber hinaus beleuchtet der Film Ereignisse und Meilensteine der Arbeitergeschichte vom Ende des 19. bis zum Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts und bringt so die bedeutende Rolle der Anarchisten für die sozialen Bewegungen unserer Zeit ans Licht. Die Dokumentation befasst sich unter anderem mit der Gründung der Ersten Internationale, dem Tag der Arbeit, dem Kampf um den Achtstundentag und den Attentaten während der Belle Epoque.


Teil 1 von 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zitXvKgUKM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Ob Individualist, Illegalist, Anarcho-Syndikalist, christlicher Anarchist oder auch Anarcho-Primitivist – der Anarchismus hat fast ebenso viele Varianten wie Gesichter. Heute ist er unbedeutend, aber es gab eine Zeit, da beherrschte er die Welt. Erst nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg schien der Anarchismus in Europa fast keinen Einfluss mehr zu haben. Das hatte weniger mit den Anschlägen der „Propaganda der Tat“-Bewegung zu tun und den repressiven Gesetzen, den sogenannten Lois scélérates, die gegen sie erlassen wurden, als vielmehr mit dem Ersten Weltkrieg, der von Verdun bis an die Somme mancherorts fast ein Drittel der Arbeiter das Leben gekostet und die meisten Aktivisten mundtot gemacht hatte. Millionen von Amputierten, Traumatisierten und Entstellten dachten nicht mehr an eine Revolution. Am Rande der großen Industrieländer jedoch lebte der Anarchismus weiter. Um die Reaktion niederzuschlagen, die ihrerseits viele Gesichter hatte, reichte es nun nicht mehr aus, Utopien von einer besseren Welt und solidarische Praktiken zu entwickeln. Der Kapitalismus gebar in der Zeit zwischen den beiden Weltkriegen zwei furchtbare Geschöpfe – Stalinismus und Faschismus. Angesichts der verschiedenen Totalitarismen, die zu noch stärkerer Ausbeutung des Menschen und zur Industrialisierung des Mordens führten, galt es nun für die Anarchisten, an allen Fronten zu kämpfen und die Überlegenheit ihrer Ideen unter Beweis zu stellen. In Mexiko, Russland und Spanien führten sie im Namen von Recht und Freiheit eine der größten Revolutionen des 20. Jahrhunderts an und schrieben ein neues, schwarz-rotes Kapitel unserer Geschichte.


Teil 2 von 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvLRV2NTJW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (2. November 2020)

Theranos: BUSTED! Der größte Betrug aus Silicon Valley.
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tpsoWx7xmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0UMOMofgJ28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (3. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ojuCmOtKZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2020)

*Wer hat´s erfunden? Technik im Auto, die jeder kennt - Bloch erklärt #116 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU31dP2yT0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Am8hV5Al514

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2020)

*Turbo, Carbon & Co.: Die 6 größten Supersportwagen-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #118 | auto motor sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Fn7qW7mpEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (13. November 2020)

DayZ video essay - When early access is too early​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LhmHO6qXf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtNtbPuUdFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_ZO_Ffa11E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2020)

Heutige Pressekonferenz von "Die Partei" vor dem Bundestag.
Marco Bülow wechselt als erster Sachpolitiker von der SPD zu Die Partei, womit Die Partei jetzt ihren ersten Bundestagsabgeordneten im Deutschen Parlament hat:

*P-Day / Martin Sonneborn*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmLenjQMbtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 32min 39sek

Auf ntv war die Übertragung besser / klarer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lA1MaEhUIu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (18. November 2020)

*Äthiopien: Grüner Hunger *
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkuOm7i08EE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Stories of black Americans, who fled ro the USSR to escape race discrimination*
(Es was bestimmt nicht so rosig wie sie es beschreiben, aber ich wusste diese Geschichte nicht) 
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZqR2KEd_hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Tom Hardy & Mika Salo drive to the coldest place on EARTH*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFqULTlbQz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. November 2020)

Ein Meisterwerk, es ist in voller Länge noch drei Wochen zu sehen









						M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder : M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder
					

Das beklemmende Meisterwerk von Fritz Lang aus dem Jahr 1931. Ein psychopathischer Triebtäter (Peter Lorre) versetzt Berlin in Angst und Schrecken. Mit einem Großaufgebot versucht die Polizei den Mörder zu fassen und schreckt dadurch die Berliner Unterwelt auf.




					www.br.de


----------



## Andrej (20. November 2020)

Es ist ein Kanal wo Dorfbewohner aus Pakistan zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben westliches "Essen" probieren.

*Tribal People Try Imported Yogurt for the First Time*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLclySS5h8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (22. November 2020)

*Wenn Idioten deine Freiheit und Gesundheit gefährden...*
(YouTube, Rezo)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoxxh2qNZj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJ8UWa5Qc84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Für was es alles Gutachten gibt...


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (29. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Heutige Pressekonferenz von "Die Partei" vor dem Bundestag.
> Marco Bülow wechselt als erster Sachpolitiker von der SPD zu Die Partei, womit Die Partei jetzt ihren ersten Bundestagsabgeordneten im Deutschen Parlament hat:
> 
> *P-Day / Martin Sonneborn*
> ...


Martin Sonneborn & Marco Bülow über die PARTEI im Bundestag - Jung & Naiv: Folge 487​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdE5k5_6jv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da werden so spannende Ideen diskutiert, wie das Bestäubungsproblem aufgrund des Insektensterbens mit dem Einsatz von Milliardär*innen oder ehemaligen Arbeiter*innen aus der Rüstungsindustrie (die zuvor abgewrackt worden wäre) zu lösen, die per Hand bestäuben könnten oder alternativ mit dem Einsatz von Drohnen ...


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2020)

*Starthilfe, Austausch & Co.: Die 8 größten Irrtümer zur Starter-Batterie - Bloch erklärt #120 | ams*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50mM8FbOyd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bg51lo9Chb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. November 2020)

*Die Sache mit igorsLAB...*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53ElrPWZk8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (1. Dezember 2020)

Wer sich ein bisschen mit Kapitalismus, systemischen Zwängen, Grundlagen und Folgen kritisch auseinandersetzen möchte, der*dem ist folgender Videobeitrag zu empfehlen:


> Neue Folge der "Politikanalyse": Wolfgang M. Schmitt bespricht mit ideologiekritischem Blick die Politik von heute. Diesmal geht's um die Jung & Naiv Interviews mit Philosoph Wolfram Eilenberger, den Ökonomen Marcel Fratzscher und Ottmar Edenhofer, Philosophin Eva von Redecker sowie die BPK mit Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Julia Klöckner (CDU)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs0p4OFqEG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Dezember 2020)

Ok, das jetzt kein Video, aber man sollte es trotzdem einfach gesehen / gelesen haben.

Die Landes-AfD in NRW hat zu einer Veranstaltung mit Björn Höcke am 5. Dezember geladen, auf ihren Einladungen aber statt mit "Björn", Bernd Höcke geschrieben, wie die Satiresendung "Heute Show" Höcke seit Jahren nennt.
Die NRW-AfD hat diesen Fehler bereits bestätigt, sich aber leider nicht  geäußert wie es dazu kommen konnte.

Musste schon recht schmunzeln als ich das gelesen habe:









						Statt Björn: AfD lädt zu Veranstaltung mit "Bernd Höcke" ein
					

Kuriose Verwechslung bei der AfD in Nordrhein-Westfalen: Sie lud am Mittwoch Journalisten zu einer Veranstaltung mit "Herrn Bernd Höcke" am 5. Dezember in Höxter ein.




					web.de


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPe4uS9xZYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2020)

Fake oder Fakt: Wie die Wahrheit unter die Räder kommt

Die Sendung wurde gestern Abend im ZDF gezeigt.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Dezember 2020)

WE CALL IT TECHNO! A documentary about Germany’s early Techno scene and culture
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWPFrWojYQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Dezember 2020)

*SWR - Nachtstreife - Doku*
Die Doku-Reihe "Nachtstreife" begleitet Mainzer Polizistinnen und Polizisten bei ihren nächtlichen Einsätzen und gewährt einen authentischen Einblick in ihre Arbeit. Seht euch unbedingt Folge 3 - ab Minute 38:40 an. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFbi-_8Htn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (15. Dezember 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> WE CALL IT TECHNO!



Da muss man natürlich auch auf Fractus hinweisen! Gibt einen tollen Film dazu, sollte man sich anschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uwdm17XNr9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2020)

*Neue Windkraftanlage: Das fliegende Jojo von Klixbüll*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6Q4gxQgfjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r63F4mBUGhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJYGSy6fRic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zw5BReAqBS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (20. Dezember 2020)

*Bentley Continental GT W12 - Luxusliner mit viel Kraft (N24Doku/Welt)*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZUcnW9vr-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2020)

Corona-Leugner, Clans und Flüchtlingskrise: Unser Jahr 2020 (1)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OS55Usu2F8w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Corona-Wahnsinn und "Tiger-Kings": Unser Jahr 2020 (2)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKwPSUCx3Hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Innerhalb von 4 Tagen sind seine Mutter und sein Vater an Corona gestorben...


Q-Anon-Verschwörung und Fler: Unser Jahresrückblick 2020 (3)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf4NJEjpEbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (24. Dezember 2020)

Das Fliegende Spaghettimonster - Moderne Religionskritik​


> Der Glaube an das Fliegende Spaghettimonster (FSM) - auch Pastafarianismus genannt - wird vielen von euch wie eine Spinnerei vorkommen, doch was steckt genau dahinter?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vFIE-h7rtpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Dezember 2020)

*Das letzte Patent der DDR - und der ostdeutsche Erfindergeist heute / Umschau / MDR*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GvPNyNkXtWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 7min 31sek


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2020)

*Gute Dinge, die 2020 passiert sind*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbJBZz0jdtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*11 Dinge, die sich 2021 ändern*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wm0qawlD5ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2020)

*Mit dem Medizinzug durch Sibirien / Länder Menschen Abenteuer / NDR / 2016*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZK8Z5L9Af4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 44min 06sek


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2020)

*Fieser Amazon Prime-Trick?: Gekaufte Filme verschwinden! | Anwalt Christian Solmecke*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6mHMbRK5Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2020)

*Undercover als Chatschreiberin: Abzocke Flirtportal | Panorama - die Reporter*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OFioEGwPrF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur Abstoßend das manche Menschen sich bezahlen lassen nur damit Sie so tun als ob Sie an jemandem interessiert sind. Die Reporterin hat den Selbstversuch gewagt und was Sie als Beispiele bringt ws genau Sie machen muss, ist Erschreckend!


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2021)

*Ein paar Worte zum Schluss von 2020 - RTX 30 Verfügbarkeit, Nvidia Drama...*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PA1N_1DEgA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Januar 2021)

Das Geschäft mit der Sauberkeit: So wird Wäsche am besten und günstigsten sauber I Die Tricks… SWR
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7Jw2yP8Wns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (6. Januar 2021)

Der Querdenker-Effekt - Kann uns Corona spalten?

Erfreulich unaufgeregte und reflektierte Bestandsaufnahme.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nDOrQHBIls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUiqUHLAgak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Govego (7. Januar 2021)

Harald Lesch: Gibt es Zufall?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZ5IULqYRDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Odyssee des Schreibens: die Ursprünge der Schrift (1/3) 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CPcPSQgsTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (9. Januar 2021)

*Abgründe im Nobelvirtel - Der Fall Sophie Lionnet*
(Quelle: ZDF)









						Abgründe im Nobelviertel - Der Fall Sophie Lionnet
					

Das Au-pair-Mädchen Sophie Lionnet wird von seinen Gasteltern, die in der Londoner Fashion-Szene unterwegs sind, brutal getötet und verbrannt.




					www.zdf.de
				




Misshandlungen von Au-pair sind auch in Deutschland keine seltenheit. Aber dass eine getötet wird, beim Versuch den Exmann um Geld zu erpressen ist schon selten.

*The Evil Business of Nestle*
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxLYtICsUCWdr1YPrj5DtwA)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoKLovtnbGY:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*How do Arabic Nations Teach the Crusades?*
(Quelle:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC64UiPJwM_e9AqAd7RiD7JA)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zgkXqzLyFAM:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Januar 2021)

*10 Filme, die VERFLUCHT sein müssen!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKiVMTdSN_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jm-v1iiwI7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Januar 2021)

Auf den Spuren des Coronavirus | ZDFheute live
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEoqwN9UJOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmELxw-ORQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Januar 2021)

*Wegen Corona? Korbflechter haben volle Auftragsbücher | BR24*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cUmpg4Ud3P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Winterdienst: Gurkenwasser gegen Straßenglätte | Abendschau | BR24*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHeYKsw445I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2021)

Wenn anonyme Täter zur Bedrohung werden | ARTE Re:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iN5aB_ziF2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-P-smim5gQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2021)

*Keine Grafikkarten und Netzteile? Exklusive infos, woran es wirklich und im Detail scheitert!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kpJoTtn3N9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (21. Januar 2021)

Menschen Hautnah:​Mein schwer krankes Kind - Wenn Eltern allein gelassen werden​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Sm47odmTRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Januar 2021)

*Meine Liebeserklärung an die beste Fortsetzung der letzten Jahre: BLADE RUNNER 2049*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qy7aIiF-kAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Januar 2021)

NDR Panorama:
Wem gehört der Impfstoff?​








						Wem gehört der Impfstoff?
					

In Rekordzeit wurden die ersten lebensrettenden Corona-Impfstoffe auf den Markt gebracht. Doch wer hat sie wirklich erfunden? Und wer profitiert am Ende?




					www.ndr.de


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2021)

*Durchbruch bei Elektroautos und wie es 2021 weitergeht*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw128eIaOVs:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Januar 2021)

Das neue Tesla Model S Plaid: Die 10 wichtigsten Fragen! - Bloch erklärt #126 | Auto Motor und Sport





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9EPQKIXNzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xFTlUkSdP5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dM6T7mcvqB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npvnnsyHVrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2021)

*5 Fakten, die ihr über Auschwitz wissen solltet | Terra X*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzuINEWS2sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Anne Frank – so entstand ihr Tagebuch*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIGhvjegg5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DAU_0815 (1. Februar 2021)

Einfach eine tolle Vorlesung und ich habe endlich verstanden, was das Problem ist. Ich habe von dem Problem schon vor vierzig Jahren gehört, ohne es mir vorstellen zu können. Eine ganz leichte und witzige Weihnachtsvorlesung. Zuhören, staunen und genießen u nd über ganz viele Mathematiker und Fachthemen etwas lernen. Hier sehen wir die Schönheit der Mathematik!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sZhl6PyTflw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2021)

*Die Toten Hosen auf Tour: Weil du nur einmal lebst | Doku | ARTE*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_mFAhxn-xs:236

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0uUKHxxCu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2021)

Tödliches Erbe | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

Tödliches Erbe




					www.daserste.de


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2021)

*Warum hat SchinaSchrott SO gute Bewertungen?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arwxd1G0eCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (17. Februar 2021)

__





						Spieltheorie – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Gefangenendilemma – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2021)

*Tatort Tiermast: Nelson trifft extrem offenen Schweinemäster*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNeNzDhaEYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (19. Februar 2021)

Voltage Blaster ISA card -5V Converter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1-0giyLQIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Februar 2021)

*E-Auto im Winter: Schwächen bezwingen, Stärken ausspielen!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYhdflUsNnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Kauf kein Tesla Model 3, bevor du dieses Video gesehen hast!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9N05pHUymtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tesla reagiert auf LFP Kritik! Software Update für Tesla Model 3 MIC.
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTXxfuSDv6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2021)

Vietnam  (1/9)  - Die Vorgeschichte (1858 -1961) | Doku | ARTE
(Quelle: YouTube)​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlq1IaIEkw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​
Neun Teile. Einfach Wahnsinn für eine Doku!


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2021)

*Magdeburg: Mehr Gleichberechtigung bei Straßennamen | tagesthemen mittendrin*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U5JW4sisGaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Februar 2021)

#Dieselgate - Die Machenschaften der deutschen Autoindustrie | Doku | ARTE





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K_8vnorxd7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2021)

*Dacia Sandero (2021): Wie baut man den günstigsten Neuwagen Deutschlands? - Bloch erklärt #130 | ams*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=viP1goy2bOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2021)

*Forschung, Fake und faule Tricks | Doku | ARTE*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N2zcsmrVIDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (5. März 2021)

*Nach dieser Rede siehst du die Welt mit anderen Augen* / Quelle: YouTube - Kanal: Vegan ist Ungesund (_Nimmst du die rote oder die blaue Pille?)_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvxfR--nxUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. März 2021)

*Was macht FILME eigentlich SPANNEND? (Filme besser verstehen!)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvRmj-9QPGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (19. März 2021)

Inside Japan's Nuclear Meltdown (full documentary) | FRONTLINE​(Quelle: YouTube/FRONTLINE PBS I Official)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRKScRgsUaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. März 2021)

*Bilanz nach 10 Jahren Bio-Sprit: Die 7 größten E10-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #132 |auto motor & sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfSlVJDmmpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. März 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3k_H2tdlT-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. März 2021)

*Corona-Regeln 2003 - damals wie heute*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2n6BAjuGh4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (27. März 2021)

*Mahlzeit! Hexenküche Lebensmittelindustrie | Doku | ARTE*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCrdgHMtbxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						Mahlzeit! Hexenküche Lebensmittelindustrie - Die ganze Doku | ARTE
					

Immer mehr Menschen sterben an den Folgen von Krankheiten, die durch Ernährung ausgelöst oder verstärkt werden: Krebs, Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen oder Diabetes. Die Lebensmittelindustrie agiert intransparent und hält sich bedeckt. ARTE hat in Deutschland und Frankreich, aber auch in Irland und...




					www.arte.tv


----------



## PCGHGS (27. März 2021)

*Radfahrer vs. Autofahrer: Die 10 größten Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #135 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUU_WLdqp88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2021)

Was uns heilig ist: Vom Wesen der Weisheit | Doku | ARTE​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcFt3Kreyaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2021)

*Die Geschichte der deutschen Dialekte*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=noNmG8hH-gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. April 2021)

Der Maulwurf: Freunde von Kim Jong Un​


> In einer zehnjährigen Geheimmission begeben sich zwei Männer in das brutalste Regime der Welt. Sie wollen Nordkoreas Verstrickungen in den internationalen Waffen- und Drogenhandel beweisen.



Teil 1: https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zd...n-nordkorea--freunde-von-kim-jong-un-100.html

Teil 2: https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zd...n-nordkorea--dunkle-waffengeschaefte-100.html


Besser als ein James Bond Film.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2021)

Der Urwald brennt für unser billiges Fleisch | SWR Doku




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmJCo67IN1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​
Hauptsache Billig, aber kaum einem interessiert es warum es so billig ist. Wie kann es sein das Fleisch das um die halbe Welt fährt, günstiger als Einheimisches ist? Nicht nur die tiefern Löhne sind Schuld!


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2021)

Wahlkampfthema Hartz IV   - Wie die soziale Grundsicherung die Parteienlandschaft spaltet
					

Die Corona-Pandemie trifft Erwerbslose besonders hart - und die Zahl der Langzeitarbeitslosen steigt. Die Regierung hat zwar einige Hilfen beschlossen, Betroffenen, Sozialverbänden und der Opposition im Bundestag reicht das aber nicht. Die Grundsicherung wird auch Thema im Bundestagswahlkampf sein.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de


----------



## INU.ID (25. April 2021)

*Der Siegeszug der künstlichen Intelligenz? | Doku | ARTE*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6WdsG5nbJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2021)

*Mars-Helikopter der NASA könnte Erforschung des Weltraums revolutionieren*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSEiLLzh34Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Paris im Corona-Wandel: Leere Büros werden zu Wohnraum*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmjs9gTYs70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Nationaler Radverkehrsplan: Bundesregierung will mehr Menschen aufs Fahrrad bringen*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvdDUXEeBXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (28. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWJMo7TaIdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## PCGHGS (28. April 2021)

*Vier Irrtümer & zwei Konkurrenten: Luxus-LED-Lichtsysteme im Vergleich - Bloch erklärt #139 | ams*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsYkAzxKqlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (30. April 2021)

Interessantes Video eines Intensivpflegers auf der Bundespressekonferenz




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSvAyAj2yWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Mai 2021)

*TRACKS: Was passiert mit den Streaming-Milliarden? | ARTE*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kqlc8LUEq00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2021)

*588. Nachtbomberregiment - Notschnyje Wedmy ("Night Witches"):




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=5YPo8zDkvy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Was für eine geniale Animation, Geschichte und Musik so zu verschmelzen!


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2021)

Die Zukunft ist heute: Elektrofähren, -busse, und Co. | Arte Re:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxhEFZHFlPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei unseren "Nachbarn" fahren schon seit 2018 autonome Busse.


----------



## Ion (15. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXMzKxVXByM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2021)

Lieber Koka ernten als Bananen | ARTE Reportage




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rigtMZdETHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​
Interessante Reportage die erklärt warum die Bauern in der Region in Kolumbien nichts anderes anbauen können. Aber der Staat will es nicht und schickt sogar die Armee dorthin, die auch noch die Bauern verletzen!


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Mai 2021)

*Das Telefonalphabet | Karambolage | ARTE*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y83cVAM_5bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (21. Mai 2021)

*China`s Rush Into Africa, Explained.*
(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJSD8XV3qzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (25. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpa3G0vr1HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> interessante/emotionale Videos ​


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juni 2021)

*6 Fehler, die die Elektromobilität definitiv NICHT machen sollte! - Bloch erklärt #145 | ams*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xj_CgQzdtWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juni 2021)

*Dick, dicker, fettes Geld | Doku | ARTE*
[Quelle: YouTube]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4xCPQ1pjxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2021)

*Maske tragen auch nach Corona | WDR aktuell*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4K5n3x3Ywzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2021)

Die Gefahr des ältesten Stahlwerks Europas | ARTE​(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GPBO3hefyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 31min 47sek


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2021)

*Unglaubliche Präzision - Wir untersuchen einen einzelnen TSMC 7nm Transistor. Kleindiek Teil 1/2*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zY5WC9kMS0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Fehlersuche in TSMC 7nm Transistoren - Zu Besuch bei Kleindiek Teil 2/2*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DEpmmdTLSbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (16. Juni 2021)

Banana Wars - US Occupation in Central America for A Fruit Company I THE GREAT WAR 1921​(Quelle: YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux_HBUsy1_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juni 2021)

Die dunkle Wahrheit über Volkswagen​(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_NH4jtHQ4qQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtFLKmb2w7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wahnsinn die Beiden!


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Juli 2021)

*Was wäre, wenn Amerika nicht "entdeckt" worden wäre?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XRlZErHwpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dB76DjzB4vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht kann @Mahoy auch noch was dazu sagen?


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Juli 2021)

*Motorrad- vs. Autofahrer: Die 8 größten Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #148 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaHVhddIyHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem dabei ist, und das sagt er am Anfang indirekt ja auch, dass es nicht _die_ optimale Methode gibt, um eine bestimmte Messerattacke abzuwehren/umzukehren. Es hängt vom (an Körper- und Messerhaltung einschätzbaren) Ausbildungsgrad des Gegners ab, dessen Körpergröße/Proportion/Reichweite, der Reaktionszeit und davon, welche Offensiv- und Schutzmittel der Gegner oder man selbst hat.

Wenn ich mir die Vorlage anschaue, scheint beispielsweise der Legionär bei den ersten Formen davon auszugehen, dass er selbst als auch sein Widersacher in den gezeigten Situationen eigentlich irgend eine Ausführung von Splitterschutzweste trägt, die den Bauch und Brustbereich gegen Schnitte und die meisten Stiche schützt. Deshalb muss er bestimmte Bereiche bei sich selbst gar nicht decken und geht beispielsweise beim Konter nicht den kürzesten Weg zum Bauch des Gegners, sondern zielt auf den Halsbereich. Was für militärische Begegnungen sinnvoll ist, wäre in Streetfights selbstverständlich wenig hilfreich oder sogar kontraproduktiv.

Ganz vorsichtig bin ich mit Aussagen, dass irgend etwas grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren kann. Es stimmt aber, dass bestimmte Techniken nicht von jedem anwendbar sind, weil sie bestimmte körperliche Voraussetzungen oder andere Trainingsgrundlagen erfordern. Messerkampftechniken sind ja nur im Sport isoliert zu betrachten, wo bestimmte Formen geübt werden, während man in echten Konfliktsituationen das ganze Programm zum Einsatz bringt.

Was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist seine Argumentation ab 4:00, als er meint, er hält den gegnerischen Arm nur zurück und versucht nicht, ihn zu greifen, weil man sich damit einer nächsten Attacke aussetzt. Aber genau das soll ja das Fixieren des generischen Arms verhindern oder zumindest verzögern. Dass sein Demonstrationspartner im Video nur sehr halbherzig zugreift, ist kein Argument gegen die Technik, auch wenn es natürlich misslingen kann, den Arm zu greifen.
Da letzteres den selben Weg hat und keine zusätzliche Zeit kostet, ist es m.M. absolut sinnvoll, zumindest zu versuchen, Kontrolle über die Messerhand des Gegners zu bekommen. Selbst wenn man ihn nicht zu greifen bekommt oder er sich losreißt, hat man den Arm erst einmal aufgehalten - doch wenn es klappt, hat man einen klaren Vorteil.

Leute gehen oft fälschlicherweise davon aus, dass ein Gegner nach Treffern in die Seite oder sogar den Halsbereich aus dem Spiel ist. Beim Turnier wäre der Gang damit tatsächlich beendet und die Kampfrichter zählen die Punkte, in einer echten Kampfsituation kann der Gegner einen noch mitnehmen, bevor sich seine Verletzungen auswirken. Deshalb kenne ich das auch so, dass immer versucht wird, die Messerhand oder den Messerarm zu fixieren, auch wenn man nicht vorhat, den Widersacher lebend zu überwältigen.

Grundsätzlich sind die gezeigten Situationen für die Praxis ziemlich unrealistisch, weil man sich nicht zu einem offenem Messerduell begegnet. Wenn die gezeigten Situationen eintreten, ist in aller Regel einer der Teilnehmer bereits durch einen nicht ganz erfolgreichen Überraschungsangriff verletzt oder zumindest aus dem Konzept. Solche Situationen sind in der Realität nahezu nie symmetrisch, da geht es eher darum, dem Anderen den Rest zu geben, ohne dabei selbst verletzt zu werden. Und bei bereits angeschlagenen oder überraschten Gegnern wirken viele Dinge, die bei einem frischen und vorbereitetem Turnierpartner natürlich nicht so gut funktionieren.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Danke für deine Einschätzung Mahoy!

Ich würde wahrscheinlich flüchten. Oder wenn ich etwas längeres in der Hand hätte versuchen das Messer aus der Hand zu schlagen. Ansonsten gibt es böse Abwehrverletzungen und nachher doch das Messer in Kopf, Hals oder Oberkörper.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzung Mahoy!


Gern geschehen. 

Haftungsausschluss: Ich bin kein Experte im Messerfechten. Mir wurde beigebracht und ich bringe anderen bei, wie man _eventuell _einer Messerattacke begegnen kann, _wenn es keinen anderen Ausweg gibt_. Dann hat man in aller Regel aber selbst kein Messer zur Hand. Und in Alltagssituationen gilt ohnehin, was du ganz richtig schreibst, ...



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde wahrscheinlich flüchten. Oder wenn ich etwas längeres in der Hand hätte versuchen das Messer aus der Hand zu schlagen. Ansonsten gibt es böse Abwehrverletzungen und nachher doch das Messer in Kopf, Hals oder Oberkörper.


... nämlich Flucht, wann immer möglich.

Und ansonsten etwas greifen, was die eigene Reichweite erhöht oder mit dem man einen Arm zum Schild machen kann (Jacke etc.). Das eigene Messer zu ziehen ist so ziemlich das Dümmste, was man machen kann, weil 1.) die meisten Menschen ohnehin keins bzw. kein geeignetes dabei oder zumindest nicht griff- und einsatzbereit haben und weil es 2.) sehr viel Übung braucht, sich auf das eigene Messer und das des Angreifers zu konzentrieren.
Die nötige Entschlossenheit und etwas Übung vorausgesetzt, ist es viel sinnvoller, voll und ganz auf das Messer des Angreifers zu achten und nicht davon verletzt zu werden. Eine erfolgreicher Konter reicht normalerweise schon, um halbstarke Messerstecher zu verunsichern, weil diese meinen, sie hätten durch die Klinge einen unüberwindbaren Vorteil und weil sie den Kontakt (in der Regel ein Raubüberfall etc.) eigentlich nicht in die Länge ziehen wollen - jede verstreichende Sekunde ist _deren_ Nachteil.

Irgendwann wurde mir auch mal _sehr_ am Rande und nicht mit tatsächlicher Anwendung im Hinterkopf beigebracht, wie man jemanden möglichst lautlos und in aller Regel hinterrücks mit einem Messer ausschalten kann. Aber selbst da wird nicht gefochten, sondern man ist entweder erfolgreich oder man hat einen Widersacher mit einer Schusswaffe und dessen alarmierte Kameraden in Anmarsch. Und wie man da wieder rauskommt, wäre eine ganz andere Geschichte - jedoch garantiert nicht durch ein Messerduell.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juli 2021)

*3 Erfindungen, die die Welt veränderten*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYrRxKakET8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2021)

Restaurant "Zum Mohrenkopf": Besitzer wünscht sich unverkrampftere Rassismus-Debatte / shz.de​(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYP-zuQnT4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dauer: 3min 44sek


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2021)

*Die Geschichte des Döners*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgg7lwi_xzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZifSC_IYJV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_DNMyv9Pok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GE-lAftuQgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q3oItpVa9fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAdqazixuRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2021)

*Corona-Impfpflicht? Nein, danke! | #mirkosmeinung*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jET5873K-KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToFqlmimjI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2021)

Auf den Dächern der Stadt: Tokyo | Arte
(Quelle: YouTube) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4daq5Avx-94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (6. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPcC6Wjn4IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## PCGHGS (7. August 2021)

*Die Geschichte des deutschen Fußballs*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q51A6ojT27s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FV-d-WoiFzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1422862045494579203

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

@DKK007 : Das hättest du mal im Wahlkampf Thread posten sollen. Dazu gibt es bestimmt Diskussionsbedarf. 

Edit: Habe ich jetzt gemacht. Bzw einen Link zu einen Artikel über das Thema.

Topic: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Aon_kJar5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W69V5o_K2wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (22. August 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIj3qskDAZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neues Zerstörungsvideo. Es ist sehr gut.

Impfausschuss, hervorragend!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjGqOC9gCf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. August 2021)

*nextnews: Schnell-Laden überall für 44ct im Deutschlandnetz - genial oder beScheuert?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuWHN-mjE20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. September 2021)

Immer diese Aluhüte:








						Südaustralien überwacht Quarantäne mittels Gesichtserkennungs-App
					

Die NoCovid-Strategie führt in Australien zu immer rabiateren Maßnahmen. Nachdem bereits das Militär den Lockdown kontrollieren sollte, geht man nun den nächsten Schritt zur totalen Durchleuchtung des Bürgers.




					www.tichyseinblick.de


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCfDQvrBGRw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Wer mal nach Herford kommt und nicht weiß wo er was essen soll kann ich "Rate the Taste" empfehlen.
Zwei coole Typen aus meiner Heimatstadt, welche auf witzige Weise kulinarische Spezialitäten aus unterschiedlichen Lokalitäten präsentieren. Die haben gerade mit ihren Channel angefangen. Ohne kommerzielle Absichten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwTTCxQysa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. September 2021)

Die komplette VORGESCHICHTE von DUNE
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3xL5TzzM3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOi5p1UDppc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (17. September 2021)

Welche Gründe zu den Abstürzen der zwei Boeingflugzeuge kam

*Boeing`s Fatal Flaw (Full documentary) I FRONTLINE *
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXMO0bhPhCw:559

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Keanu Reeves/ John Wick Reallife Skills




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PR9D4TsniUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Halle Berry





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xa2RJPrY2Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2021)

*Alle kleinen Parteien in einem Video* | Bundestagswahl 2021*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Abjh2bOlXoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TPPrzCj2R8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. September 2021)

*DUNE vollständig erklärt! | Podcast*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKWf1yYQ3bE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Die Schwächen von DUNE (2021) | Podcast*
(Quelle: Youtube)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=43_G4Gb8vwk:2659

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPGdOXstSyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2021)

*So geht günstig wohnen | mex*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UeKsLeo0Fws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6AsllXpKBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2021)

*Cannabis-Legalisierung & Co.: Das passiert, wenn SPD, Grüne und FDP regieren*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFiLOorwV1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2021)

Use your NAS as a Steam Library - TrueNAS + iSCSI Basics





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JL-RVUHj6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Oktober 2021)

*Hubraum ist durch nichts zu ersetzen: 7 Stammtisch-Weisheiten im Check - Bloch erklärt #159 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iBx7ysAexyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Diese Fehler musst du vermeiden! 13 Reifen-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #160 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vc_Y0vcIAX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUaMfb8uqWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2021)

Klimawandel | Doku | Arte
Quelle: YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ih2-BoCKVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Oktober 2021)

*Die Geschichte des Dopings*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EG5xNhLwCPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8o_3vvWobA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. November 2021)

*Klappenauspuff & Co.: Die 7 größten Motorsound-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #161 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WKwJHMPKps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Motor-Öl & Co.: Die 9 Todsünden zum schwarzen Gold - Bloch erklärt #162 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1xAkcSaWsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6NP10PNwrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. November 2021)

*7 Jahreszahlen, die ihr kennen müsst*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlsuLefIeWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtMFBOZnD4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. November 2021)

*"Made in Germany": Förderprogramm läuft aus*
(Quelle: Youtube)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=aiGGgBRC3q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## RyzA (20. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmx_sd5cOhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. November 2021)

*Schädlich oder sinnvoll? Die 6 größten E-Fuel-Irrtümer - Bloch erklärt #163 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDWcj1K3ARc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (23. November 2021)

Kennt ihr den Ole Skambraks und seine Geschichte? Die sollte jeder mal gehört haben... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=27LWKJT7cZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Grüße an den Agenten!​


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q20_8w5Y--I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. November 2021)

*Facebook (Meta) ist zu mächtig! Jetzt zerschlagen? | #mirkosmeinung*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhrLae646tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MTY1Kje0yLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2021)

*Unbezahlbar? 7 Irrtümer zu den Auto-Kosten! - Bloch erklärt #164 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=klFrCNk2_g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEh162tLpJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2021)

*Fairphone oder Fakephone? | Fairphone 4 im Langzeittest*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N4lMcD_VEH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fünf Dinge, die bei Windows 11 richtig blöd sind
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZI15pDyy58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALF7QQf5zso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2021)

WDR: die Story - Drogen, Morde, Geldwäsche - Die Macht der Kokainhändler





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66DQFntIhp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2021)

*Welche Mängel hat mein Tesla Model 3 nach 80.000 km? (Garantiecheck bei Ove Kröger) | dieserdad*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-LGxVPdy6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*TESLA reagiert auf GARANTIEMÄNGEL am Model 3 | dieserdad*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GERCWbKyMOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtdCF3lz1g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (1. Dezember 2021)

Pflegekraft am Limit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzZ4GkuQEMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer klatscht hier bitte noch Beifall?​


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qL7MBWdM8GM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (2. Dezember 2021)

Sahra Wagenknecht | Identitätspolitik und Cancel Culture – Wie selbstgerecht sind die Linken?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMKYc6XGldQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eine klasse Frau! ​


----------



## INU.ID (2. Dezember 2021)

Al Gore: How to make radical climate action the new normal | TED Countdown
(YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5g8V23poB9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (3. Dezember 2021)

How Pfizer blackmails countries for shots




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYIJxoh7gqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (6. Dezember 2021)

Inside Australia's Quarantine Camp




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdA9NyQxsqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Erinnert an finstere Zeiten...​


----------



## Amigo (7. Dezember 2021)

CORONA - Insider spricht Klartext! (PCR, Inzidenzen, Impfungen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsyYP2_zBYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2021)

*Der Herr der Ringe: Die 11 besten Szenen!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ryjYzCmmtbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2021)

Digitale Verlustzone - Wie Deutschland den Anschluss verlor | Doku & Reportage | NDR Doku





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3ymPtG-DKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Dezember 2021)

*Lucid Air: 7 Fakten zum Schnellade-Weltrekord - Bloch erklärt #167 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NCqNfa3IR40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcuiyUZ5Fr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Dezember 2021)

*Lithium fürs E-Auto – bald aus dem Rhein?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PU81w2zR6rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUtN2ADT2HE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Dezember 2021)

*7 Tips for Beginner Home Theaters! IMAX Enhanced for Free?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxaAEj_6gI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*DSE TV Dirty Screen Effect: Avoid DSE, What to Do?*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQO7blL1U1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2021)

*Warum Demenz und Depression kein Schicksal sind - Gesamter Vortrag von Prof. Dr. med. Jörg Spitz*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOxFXmmqHDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2021)

*10 E-Motoren-Irrtümer: Das musst Du wissen! - Bloch erklärt #168 | auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BFf6E-Aj5U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oyy-KAMrO3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtsvorlesung von Prof. Sinn. Interessant wie leider erschreckend.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rO8yOSUWasA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2021)

*Kühlprobleme mit Intels neuen CPUs – Verbogene Sockel LGA-1700 und CPUs - Ursachen und Workaround*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLPk6K5nQhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OUwLwXTKOc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHp2MCutrMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQbg_L7wmWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hs8zGMT6_gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer kann der kann.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BW5PQgiQ8Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2022)

*2021 war zu wild*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUWMuuEzSk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
8 Dinge, die sich 2022 ändern*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZ10URGGzng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=welv5r9_k5w:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (5. Januar 2022)

Ringier-CEO Marc Walder bekennt, dass er die Redaktionen der Ringier-Medien in allen Ländern angewiesen hat, in der Pandemie die Regierung zu unterstützen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rw1fJoe2YzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man beachte den Schlußsatz: "So würd ich das framen" ​


----------



## INU.ID (7. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUQsdZDNNMA:54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2SGfMcemaM:112

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (10. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gozRxBvPLUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQ5Uj1IV9hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkQXxg_de_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (12. Januar 2022)

Die Impfpflicht-Befürworter seilen sich ab 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fn-bMKtvP-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2022)

Ok, das durchaus mal aus rein wissenschaftlich und technisch interessierter Sicht interessant:

"Ein Bauer in der Türkei greift zu ungewöhnlichen Mitteln, damit seine Kühe mehr Milch produzieren: Er gaukelt ihnen vor, auf einer grünen Wiese zu stehen. Das funktioniert mit einer sogenannten Virtual-Reality-Brille (VR), die er den Kühen aufsetzt, wie Bauer Izzet Kocak der Deutschen Presse-Agentur sagte. Damit würden Weideflächen simuliert, wenn die Kühe im Stall stehen. Zusätzlich spiele er den Tieren Musik von Beethoven und Mozart vor.

Kocaks Plan scheint zu funktionieren: Die tägliche Milchproduktion der beiden Kühe, an denen er die Brillen teste, habe innerhalb einer Woche jeweils um fünf Liter zugenommen, sagte Kocak. Er wolle zudem testen, ob sich die Qualität der Milch verbessere.
...
Die VR-Brillen setze er nur 20 Minuten am Tag ein, die Kühe würden trotzdem noch auf die Weide gelassen, betonte Kocak. Er bestelle die Brillen aus Russland, von wo die Idee stammt. Dort hatte das Landwirtschaftsministerium VR-Brillen schon vor rund zwei Jahren an Kühen getestet."










						Türkischer Bauer gaukelt Kühen mit VR-Brillen grüne Wiesen vor
					

Wie produzieren Kühe mehr Milch? Dieser Frage geht ein Bauer in der Türkei nach - und greift dabei zu ungewöhnlichen Mitteln. Er gaukelt seinen Tieren mithilfe von VR-Brillen vor, auf der grünen Wiese zu stehen.




					web.de
				




Wäre ja wirklich mal spannend in Zusammenhang mit einer umfassenderen Studie zu wissen ob der Einsatz von VR bei Stallkühen auch wirklich nachhaltig anhaltende Effekte bei der Milcherzeugung und Qualität hat.


----------



## Amigo (13. Januar 2022)

Actio und Reactio, könnte man sagen. Erinnert doch sehr an Ole Skambrak seinen offenen Brief von 2021. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=azXoVZ9dQdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMnFeVRumxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


The revolution will not be televised, wie man hier wieder sehen kann. 
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!​


----------



## RyzA (16. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kys9lJXKPR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2022)

*Die mächtigsten Frauen in Hollywood!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am3lUTd4Lw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2022)

Ok, das ist nenne ich mal dreist und heftig:









						Ganze Straße geklaut: Diebe stehlen 60 Tonnen Kopfsteinpflaster
					

Ein besonders dreister Fall von Diebstahl beschäftigt derzeit die Polizei im sächsischen Zittau. Im Bereich eines Güterbahnhofes ist eine komplette Kopfsteinpflasterstraße verschwunden. Mit Baggern und Lastwagen transportierten Langfinger anscheinend die Fahrbahn ab.




					web.de


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2022)

*Mercedes EQXX - 6 Irrtümer zum CW-Champion: Nur eine Kopie?- Bloch erklärt #171 I auto motor sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uT1NNrl69g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YEPJDkZRdJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (21. Januar 2022)

Aus Pflicht ergibt sich Freiwilligkeit, nach Herrn Lauterbach, bemerkenswert! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ccj6OrYFqJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFFbVlqHDNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Januar 2022)

*Die Wannsee-Konferenz: Wie der Holocaust organisiert wurde*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFEhexbWgrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (23. Januar 2022)

*Seilbahn Zugspitze - Höchste Baustelle Deutschlands (N24Doku/Welt)*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VmQfoW-PX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbBOJiys1ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (28. Januar 2022)

Die Geschichte der Opioid Krise in den USA!

The Shameful Case of The Sacklers: Arthur's Story​(Quelle: Georg Rockall-Schmidt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-dptkIZ7tI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Shameful Case of the Sacklers (Part 2): Oxy Rising​(Quelle: Georg Rockall-Schmidt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o4sHb1mRHng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Shameful Case of the Sacklers (part 3): Evil Triumphs​(Quelle: Georg Rockall-Schmidt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rz0WRCD5Q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2022)

Um mal reale Ausmaße eine Crypto-Mine zu sehen
BBC News - Inside Kazakhstan's giant crypto-mine








						Inside Kazakhstan's giant crypto-mine
					

Kazakhstan is now the world's second biggest crypto-currency mining country, thanks partly to a vast mine in the desert.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQm06nWpVhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Februar 2022)

*Das Spiel mit der Nostalgie*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9vcxmyK5IE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die 7 schlechtesten Trailer der letzten 20 Jahre!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgPvSj-z8k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*5 großartige Filme… die ich nie wieder sehen möchte!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w09GwRidHBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Absurde Filmfakten über Matt Damon, Interstellar, Toy Story, Fast & Furious & mehr | FilmFlash*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPfBgo3lJMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sw6XaVINUaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (5. Februar 2022)

Den Unternehmern treu ergeben - Das paternalistische Arbeitsrecht des Hans Carl Nipperdey
					

Hans Carl Nipperdey, führender Arbeitsrechtler in der NS-Zeit, von 1954 bis 1963 Präsident des Bundesarbeitsgerichts, hat das restriktive deutsche Arbeitsrecht bis heute geprägt: Politische Streiks sind verboten, Beschäftigte zur Treue verpflichtet und Whistleblower nahezu ungeschützt. Von Peter...




					www.ardaudiothek.de


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vu5gi2XJv7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (6. Februar 2022)

WDR - CumEx: Wie dein Steuergeld gestohlen wurde und die Politik es geschehen ließ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pis6YveI3O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqrrWejHHeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (7. Februar 2022)

Dokumentation auf Arte: Was gegen schlimme Bilder spricht
					

Der Film „Rottet die Bestien aus!“ von Raoul Peck erzählt die Verbrechensgeschichte des Westens. Dabei schert er sich nicht um die Unterschiede zwischen Kolonialismus und Judenvernichtung.




					www.faz.net
				




Super Dokumentation über die Verbrechen des weißen Mannes.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2022)

*Wie ich Filme kritisiere – ein ganz persönlicher Einblick!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmfhEABTAWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ld-n3_q2csM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcFCzGM3FaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pp4uLfRC5AE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar von Arte "Junior" aber auch für mich als Erwachsener sehr interessant.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Februar 2022)

*DAS ERSTE MAL... die ersten Filme in einem Genre*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVSaVqCLWVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7NoV_sMk_Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Februar 2022)

*Der Ukraine-Konflikt: Die Geschichte dahinter*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWhoALa6bTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (7. März 2022)

Nanu, hier fehlt etwas:
Ukraine - Kampf um Donezk | Doku HD | ARTE <-- Och LOL... GEZ zahlen und nicht mal das Video auf eine andere Seite verlinken dürfen... dann eben nur die andere Seite, schade. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpIHvZ5Rqdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und die andere Seite:
Ukrainian Agony - Der verschwiegene Krieg (kompletter Film)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy759dlJWYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amigo (11. März 2022)

Ukraine: Dieser Krieg hat Ursachen! (wirklich hörenswert!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THrjeeIxsH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Gregor Gysi, DIE LINKE: Ukraine - Es gibt nur den Weg der Diplomatie (aktueller den je, wer hätte das gedacht!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezEjykTJjVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. März 2022)

*Ist USB-C wirklich besser als Lightning?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ecjnku5v_X4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. März 2022)

*Amerikaner sind dumm.*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVJ9uykNbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZUYaDPiajY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. März 2022)

*Kontrollieren Neonazis wirklich die Ukraine? | Faktencheck*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZEhLpSjHZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUkfg9YMfXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2022)

*9 Irrtümer beim Spritpreis! So entstehen die Kosten! - Bloch erklärt #178 I auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXq93HES900

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2022)

Dr. Mai Thi Nguyen Kim über verbreitete Missverständnisse bezüglich "grüner Gentechnik":









						MAITHINK X - Die Show
					

MAITHINK X: Pflanzenzucht ist nicht natürlich. Mai Thi spricht über Grüne Gentechnik, die vielen suspekt ist, wobei sie eigentlich wichtig ist.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## Veriquitas (3. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nkGiFpJC9LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRkNaF0QvnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (5. April 2022)

*The Part of History You´ve Always Skipped I Neoslavery*
(Quelle: YouTube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j4kI2h3iotA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mae4t36lOjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2022)

*Wie abhängig sind wir von Russland?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBj7MBCzodQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAi3v33fVww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6igTJXcqvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvVF5QWSYF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2022)

*10 überraschende Fakten zum VW BUS von T1 bis T7! - Bloch erklärt #180 I auto motor und sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhOa4eowRpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoLEIiza9Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. April 2022)

*Kriegsverbrechen: Von der Antike bis Butscha*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrR24OdYEXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ab wann ist Deutschland im Krieg?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9bkKI2i9jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2RY9dij8WBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Mai 2022)

"The Man Who Accidentally Killed The Most People In History"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV3dnLzthDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2022)

Lizenzierung von Windows Server




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5WFGvU-tcA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BazitK-ZgDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Syca0XOLH6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Mai 2022)

*5 Invasionen der Geschichte*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b0ua1i1taoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (14. Mai 2022)

Lizenzierung von Windows und Office




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNCmCTcwPxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Mai 2022)

*So funktionieren die MULTIVERSEN von Marvel & DC! (feat. @Nerdfactory)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QJNHb6-guQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die 5 verrücktesten Comic-Welten von MARVEL & DC (feat. @Nerdfactory)*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dj87SSOUppc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1dnocPQXDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2022)

Slahi und seine Folterer
					

Mohamedou Slahi saß 14 Jahre im Gefangenenlager Guantanamo, weil US-Geheimdienste ihn für einen Drahtzieher der Terroranschläge vom 11. September 2001 hielten. Während der Haft wurde er schwer gefoltert, 2016 aber schließlich von einem US-Gericht freigesprochen. Der investigative Dokumentarfilm...




					www.ardmediathek.de


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Mai 2022)

*Apples Porno-Übersetzer*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kuVGoDoCBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (29. Mai 2022)

*Offroad Reisemobile - Die Monster unter den Wohnmobilen|N24 Doku/Welt*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJZle4bRkzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (31. Mai 2022)

Wie Deutschland r/place dominierte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAvCjaFIZiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5V-jONzEmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (1. Juni 2022)

Die neue industrielle Revolution | Doku HD | ARTE​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5P49yeXedg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dr4bX8qmed0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein schöner Kurzfilm von einen Autisten.  Wie er die Welt wahrnimmt.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2022)

Voltage Blaster ISA card -5V Converter




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1-0giyLQIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_dAtdSVeiLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juni 2022)

When money isn’t real: the $10,000 experiment | Adam Carroll | TEDxLondonBusinessSchool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_VB39Jo8mAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nh76-p3tdUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMMKN4_xCgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2022)

Das dürfte wohl, mit rund 40 Jahren Laufzeit, das mit großen Abstand längste noch aktiv gespielte / laufende Pen & Paper Abenteuer, auf Basis des Dungeons & Dragons Regelwerks, überhaupt sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJ-ehbVQYxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCCXRerqaJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssbvDGCEauI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3ydimFPv_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WtNx63Ld88E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (19. Juni 2022)

*Strip The Cosmos - Die toten Planeten | N24 Doku/Welt*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqgKzHqvtL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5DrfwTGr2Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HborosJ1s1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2022)

*Google-Mitarbeiter glaubt: Diese KI ist ANDERS!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrQKm1ydcw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzsUkL7KDlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2022)

*Warum ist heute alles WOKE?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6Y1nfwZ6Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Bo5YHeRAvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Juli 2022)

*3 (fast) vergessene Pioniere der Geschichte | Terra X*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UTkfvkeGueU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juli 2022)

Das Foltern muslimischer Minderheiten in China - und der Westen schaut zu (Quelle: ZDF / YouTube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjLclJMBQqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tm-AYi2u6dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juli 2022)

*3 Gründe warum ich mein ELEKTROAUTO verkauft habe*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtTEjazR38Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (11. Juli 2022)

*Light up a Torch of Freedom I Cigarettes*_ (Geschichte der Cigaretten Industrie in den USA) _
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/c/KnowingBetter)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMOyNgLSX2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The King od Stolen Valor (Jack idema)* _(Unglaublich, dass so etwas funktioniert kann)_
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjDQKxiTVpXutZc2Ra9wCAg/videos)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVGT8hoUehI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*PETA´s A, B, C´s: Abuse, Beastiality and Controversy I Corporate Casket*
(Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/c/iilluminaughtii)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQyup6ZFsvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juli 2022)

Staatsanwaltschaft Gera... an Peinlichkeit nur schwer zu übertreffen🤦🏻‍♂️




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZBlkB6i7314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Juli 2022)

*James Webb ermöglicht den Blick mehr als 13 Milliarden Jahre zurück*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6UNQWCm-3Ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juli 2022)

Ausgebremst trotz Klimakrise: Wenn die Energiewende an der Bürokratie scheitert | SPIEGEL TV​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_4IktoCTQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Juli 2022)

*Hitler & Co.: Die großen Kunsträuber der Geschichte*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFvgohEKFHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2022)

Wer schon immer wissen wollte wie das Duell Kuh gegen Ziege ausgehen würde, hier ist die Antwort darauf.
Und einige meinen David gegen Goliath sei beeindruckend gewesen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-bMT8BYNO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Hier mal eine interessante ZDF Doku:

Utopia - Irre Visionen in Silicon Valley


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4e0fRKHG7Hk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16cxOv2KGLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2022)

Wenn ein Spielfilm bereits vor 9 Jahren der Zeit vorweg nimmt, dass "Mütterchen Russland" böse ist, "Gas als Waffe einsetzen wird", einen Feuchten "auf die Ordnung in der Nachbarschaft gibt" und durch ihr rein destruktives Auftreten von sich reden machen wird.  

*Kick-Ass 2: Mother Russia vs Cops*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z74LrU5JZIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9Rm5fYyI20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (13. August 2022)

Über Armut und Ausbeutung









						„Der Klassenkampf findet statt, von oben“: Christian Baron über seinen Roman „Schön ist die Nacht“
					

Armut als Thema in der deutschsprachigen Literatur? Seit Christian Barons Debüt „Ein Mann seiner Klasse“ lassen sich damit Erfolge feiern. Am 28. Juli erscheint Barons neuer Roman „Schön ist die Nacht“. Wieder beschreibt der gebürtige Kaiserslauterer ungeschönt und trotzdem nahbar die...




					www.swr.de


----------



## PCGHGS (16. August 2022)

*Diese Akku-Todsünden kannst du einfach ignorieren!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VIvaAXZ8uas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Video: Vom Opernsänger zum Pfleger – Neuanfang in der Lebensmitte

Eine interessante Doku.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xz9TKQOGhf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. August 2022)

*Die Wahrheit über Samurai*
(Quelle: Youtube)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fDtNEcFxjMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. August 2022)

Das triggert so hart meine Arachnophobie!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q721AvSvax0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß Jemand hier, um welche Art es sich hier handelt?

Edit: Am besten ohne Ton schauen, denn Bild-Niveau ist so unterirdisch, dass ich mir jetzt am liebsten meine Ohren mit Aceton auswaschen würde


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZNZZ4t7Ed8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. August 2022)

*Wer war Karl Marx?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DUxyHDaJGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (29. August 2022)

DIY: 12kW Solaranlage + 22kWh Batterie & das richtig günstig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0Ea4-O2Q4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. August 2022)

*Weshalb du Wasserkühler aus "Silber" NICHT kaufen solltest - Wärmeleitfähigkeit erklärt und gemessen*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnIOobRrL2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2022)

Wenn es schon immer mal interessiert hat, wie eigentlich diese riesigen Raupenfahrzeuge gesteuert werden und funktionieren, auf denen die Raketen der NASA vom Hangar an ihre Startposition gebracht werden, in dem nachfolgenden Video wird es mal recht ausführlich gezeigt und behandelt:

How NASA Drives The $144 Million Vehicle That Transports Rocket Ships | What It Takes / Business Insider:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5caQPiRBCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tZOIr0g5Ju8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (11. September 2022)

*Die Küchenmacher- von Maßarbeit bis Massenware | N24doku/Welt*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7-j9w4Ws-24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (12. September 2022)

BPK zur Studie „Hartz-Plus“ zur Wirkung von Sanktionen bei Hartz 4 - 12. September 2022​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMFZYp8dvmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdAL6GQUzPU:31

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. September 2022)

*5 Fakten zur Völkerschlacht bei Leipzig 1813 | MrWissen2go | Terra X*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YmgmX1cL4Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHkc83XA2dY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWtWJAmHuc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (17. September 2022)

DIY: Balkonsolar mit AKKU - Nachteinspeisung​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOcoux9IbzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2022)

*Hat Apple die Dynamic Island geklaut?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m627lbyqvUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (9. November 2022)

*The Were Just in the Way - Indian Removal* (Wie die USA sich ihrer Ureinwohner entledigten)
(Quelle: Knowing Better)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5P6vJs1jmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*This TV gadget censores bad words words woth 1980`s tech*
(Quelle: Technology Connections)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiXg6H_FycI:519

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2022)

*Langsam wird's Zeit: 8 Todsünden beim Winterreifen-Wechsel - Bloch erklärt #198 | auto motor sport*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2A5DQ9i35Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hRrBnI5L0u8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHHmFKvi16E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DAlh79G4XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqP3ZzWiul0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (4. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp5oNRCH4o8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2022)

*OLED-Panel-Chaos: WBE, WBC, Evo-Panel, Deuterium OLED, OLED.EX, Evo-EX, QD-OLED erklärt! | TecWissen*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0ZhNdAIg_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Dezember 2022)

Bevor es downloadable Content gab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJSLqU2KjGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMXX1ExXngY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACazLpzkipc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2022)

Entstehung von Diablo.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mlrrc_vy79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPDQodLWqd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mf5E3FDZ6rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hH0WVOToUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2022)

Pornoland Deutschland - Von Süchtigen und Profiteuren


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Dezember 2022)

*Genossenschaftlicher Supermarkt: günstig und trotzdem Bio & regional einkaufen?*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Miv77g32Jf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xh0sWfuuWTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRCQU8J47Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das einen in der Schule, vor allem durch manche Lehrer, der Spaß am lernen genommen wird, kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MefFiVnO_mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7fs4FFb99w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kassalowski (18. Dezember 2022)

oh, nicer thread, danke für den Tipp @RyzA.

Hab auch was beizutragen, falls es jemand noch nicht gesehen haben sollte. 



> Zwischen der Atomkatastrophe von Fukushima und dem Umschwenken der deutschen Bundesregierung in Sachen Laufzeitverlängerung kam ein viel beachteter Film in die deutschen Kinos: Unter Kontrolle. Eine Archäologie der Atomkraft. Regisseur Volker Sattel blickt darin auf die atomare Gegenwart wie auf eine schwer zugängliche Vergangenheit und Science Fiction zugleich. Er zeigt Kernkraftwerke, inmitten von Landschaften und tief unter der Erde; laufende, abgeschaltete und eines, das nie in Betrieb ging. 'Unter Kontrolle' nähert sich ihnen bis in die Waschräume und in den Reaktorkern; dabei lässt er die Menschen, die Abläufe, die Architektur für sich sprechen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3Nlz-Ae9IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2022)

*OHNE Service-Menü: OLED-Panel erkennen! | Ganz einfach WBC-, WBE- & OLED.EX-Panel identifizieren!*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH6FCobPEb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmZE2Hw6Wt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2022)

*3,5 Tonnen Kartoffelchips suchen ihren Eigentümer | Abendschau | BR24*
(Quelle: Youtube)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IdhnkY3iHUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R89DBvpRPUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 21:53)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NNIdqhU0I8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnlcWIaE350

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (Mittwoch um 21:24)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrTMFeMHdtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr symphatisch. Auch im hohen Alter noch Interesse an PC Hardware. Und dann noch als Frau.


----------

